# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Վստահո՞ւմ եք բժիշկներին

## ivy

Բժիշկների հանդեպ վստահություն ունե՞ք։ Ու ինչո՞վ է արտահայտվում վստահության առկայությունը կամ դրա բացակայությունը։ 
Մտածում էի` երկար-բարակ իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին էլ գրել, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ ավելի շատ ուրիշների կարծիքն է հետաքրքիր։

----------

Jarre (02.02.2018), Tiger29 (01.02.2018), Աթեիստ (01.02.2018), Վիշապ (01.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Լավ թեմայա։
Բնականաբար ՈՉ։ 
Կան բժիշկներ ովքեր հզոր են, չէ շատ հզոր են ու կան կիսագրագետ և անգրագետ չգիտեմ ինչեր, ովքեր առանց մի վայրկյան մտածելու մարդու կյանքի հետ խաղ են անում։
Բժիշկ ով ընդունակ ա մահացած մարդու սրտի ստենդը հանի և մեկ այլ մարդու վրա տեղադրի և բժիշկ ով ընդունակ է 8 ժամ սրտի վիրահատություն անել և փրկել կյանքը(Հրայրը)։ Կենդանի ով ծննդաբերությունը հատուկ դեղի միջոցով մեկ օրով երկարացնում է ինչ ա թե օրը կիրակի ա ու ծննդաբերությունից հետո մոր մարմինը ամբողջությամբ պարալիզացվում է ու շատ էսպիսի իրական դեպքեր, որի հետևանքով մարդիկ չեն վստահում ու բժշկին դիմելուց առաջ փորձում են իմանալ ինչ կարգի մասնագետ է։ 
2 անգամ եմ բժշկի դիմել։ Առաջինի դեպքում անտիբյոտիկ նշանակեց, հետո հարցրեց ալերգիա ունես անտիբյոտիկից? Ասացի չգիտեմ երբևէ չեմ փորձել ու մարդն ասաց բան չկա կօգտագործես, սենյակից դուրս հելա ու թուղթը ճղեցի։ 
Այ երկրորդ անգամ վապշե կայֆի կտոր էր բժիշկը։ճճճճ դեղեր նշանակեց ու ասաց, որ դաժե մեկ հատ սիգարետ չի կարելի, բնականաբար մոտս խուճապ սկսվեց ու պարզվեց աշխարհի ամենալավ ատամնաբուժը ընկերոջս ընկերն ա, զանգեցի ասաց, եթե չծխես վիճակդ ո...ի կլինի, 2 ամսում լրիվ բուժեց ու հետո իմացա, որի էդպիսի բաներ հազարից մեկ բժիշկն ա կարողանում անի։
Ոպշմ Հայաստանում շատ ընտիր բժիշկներ կան ու շատ վատ չգիտեմ ինչեր, հետևաբար բժշկին դիմելուց առաջ պարտադիր պիտի իմանաս ինքը ինչ մասնագետ ա?։
Օրենքը պիտի խստացվի ու հետևողական լինեն, որ ամեն դեգեներատ ռիսկ չանի էդ մասնագիտությունն ընտրի։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Նայած ոլորտ։ Որպես կանոն, նեղ ոլորտի բժիշկներին վստահում եմ (ատամ, աչք, և այլն): Իսկ այ ընդհանուր առողջության հարցերում (գլխացավ, վատ տրամադրություն, մարսողության խնդիրներ) չեմ վստահում։

----------


## ivy

> Նայած ոլորտ։ Որպես կանոն, նեղ ոլորտի բժիշկներին վստահում եմ (ատամ, աչք, և այլն): Իսկ այ ընդհանուր առողջության հարցերում (գլխացավ, վատ տրամադրություն, մարսողության խնդիրներ) չեմ վստահում։


Իսկ որ ասում ես` էդ մյուս հարցերում չես վստահում, բա էդ դեպքերում ի՞նչ ես անում։ Ինքնաբուժությո՞ւն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իհարկե վստահում եմ, մինչև որևե սխալ բան չանի։

----------

Jarre (02.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.02.2018), Մուշու (06.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մենակ անհետաձգելի օգնության համար, այսինքն՝ ճարահատյալ  :Jpit:  
Ինձ թվում է, ջարդվածքների, վերքերի, ուժեղ ցավի նոպաների դեպքում միջին վիճակագրական մարդը վայթե ուրիշ ճար չունի էլ, բացառությամբ եթե էն կինոների միջի ՏՂԵՆ չի, որ առանց նարկոզի ինքն իր մարմնի մեջից ճղում փամփուշտներ ա հանում, հետո կրակվառիչով ախտահանում ու սվիտերով կապում ա :Ճ Կամ էլ երբ ինչ-որ վարակ ու չոռ ա կպնում, որի դեմ օրգանիզմը ինքնուրույն պայքարելու ուժ չունի (ուշ է իմունիտետի կամ պաշտպանական միջոցների մասին մտածելը):
Իմ կարծիքով, շանսերը մեծ են, որ մարմնական վնասվածքների դեպքում բժիշկները ադեկվատ կօգնեն, մանավանդ եթե խնդիրը վերաբերում է արտաքին հյուսվածքներին կամ համեմատաբար պարզ ոսկորներին, որտեղ օգնություն տրամադրելու մեխանիզմները քչից շատից ակնառու են ու տրիվիալ:
Իսկ ասենք տևական կամ կյանքի համար ոչ վտանգավոր թվացող խնդիրների համար, որտեղ արմատական խնդիրներն ու լուծումները ակնառու չեն, ապա իմ կարծիքով կարելի է առնվազն հետազոտվել, ասենք անալիզներ տալ կամ սկաներով անցնել, ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաները լիքը բոմբ հնարավորություններ ունեն… 
Իսկ այ եթե բուժման եղանակների ընտրության հարցեր կան, ու լուծումը տրիվիալ չի, ապա կյանքը լիքը բարդանում է, շատ ժամանակ բժիշկների կողմից տված օգնության էֆեկտիվությունը մանրից հավասարվում է ինքնաբուժության էֆեկտիվությանը ու շատ դեպքրում դրանից էլ ցածր: 
Ընդհանուր դեպքում ահագին բան կախված է բժշկի ֆինանսական հետաքրքրություններից: 
Օրինակ: Ես մինչև վերջերս օգտվում էի մի ապահովագրությունից, որը թույլ էր տալիս լայն սպեկտրի  բժշկական հաստատություններից ու տարբեր ցանցերի բժիշկներից օգտվել (ապահովագրությունից կախված բժիշկների ու հաստատությունների ընտրությունը տարբեր է ու սահմանափակ): Արդյունքում իմ ուղղակի պրեվենտիվ այցելությունը վերածվում էր  «պրոբլեմների» շարքի, դրանցից բխող լրացուցիչ հետազոտությունների ու անիմաստ նոր այցելությունների նշանակման, որից իմ առողջությունը առանձնապես չէր բարելավվում, եթե չհաշվենք անտեղի ծախսած ժամանակն ու այցելությունից ստացած ստրեսները, իսկ բժիշկները վայելում էին ապահովագրությունից քերթած գումարները, ասենք մի երկու տարի առաջ մի պրևենտիվ հետազոտությունը իմ ապահովագրության ու գործատուի վրա մոտ մի $3000 նստեց :Ճ
Վերջերս փոխեցի ապահովագրությունս Kaiser, որն ինքը թե ապահովագրական և թե բժշկական հաստատություն է, այսինքն խնդիրների դեպքում մենակ իրենց պիտի դիմես: Իրավիճակը լրիվ ինվերսվեց: Անցյալ տարի էլի գնացի պրևենտիվ հետազոտության, որտեղ մի երկու անալիզներիս արդյունքները սահմանների վրա էին, բայց ասեցին առողջ ես, դու պրոբլեմ չունես, ամեն ինչ նորմայի մեջ է, հաջողություն, չնայած ընթացքում հաջողացրին շնչելու ապարատ վրես ծախել :Ճ 
Իմ կարծիքով բժշկությանը պետք է վերաբերվել ոնց բիզնեսին՝ եթե չկա հստակություն, չկա վստահություն: Պետք է հնարավորինս ինֆորմացվել, որ «չքցեն», ինտերնետն ու ողջամտությունը ձեզ պահապան :Ճ

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2018), Ուլուանա (02.02.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Ո՞ր բժշկին կոնկրետ։

Ես անչափ հարգում և վստահում եմ մի քանի բժիշկների։
Ու կան նաև բժիշկներ, որոնց, իմ կարծիքով, պետք է դատի տալ ու նստացնել։

Իրականում բժիշկների վիճակը նախանձելի չէ։
Էդքան ուսում։
Մեծ պատասխանատվություն։ 
Ու վերջում ապերախտ վերաբերմունք։

Դա շատ նման է իմ ոլորտին որտեղ ես եմ աշխատում։ Նկատի ունեմ էդ վերևում նշված հատվածով։ Ոնց որ արդեն սկզբից ատված ու չսիրված գործ ես ընտրում։

Ընդհանուր առմամբ ես չեմ վստահում բժշկական համակարգին, բժշկությանը ու գիտությանը։ Ու բժիշկների դիմում եմ հազվադեպ, որովհետև հիմա ամեն ինչ բիզնեսիա վերածվել։ Խնդրում եմ ասածներս բառացի մի ընդունեք։ Հուսով եմ միտքս հասկանալի է։

Վերջերս էլ կարդում էի հոդված քաղծկեղով հիվանդների մասին, որոնք հենց իրենք բժիշկներ են և հրաժարվել են ստանալ որևէ բժշկական օգնություն, քանի որ հասկացել են, որ իրենց մոտ էն ստադիան է, որ բուժում չկա, իսկ տանջամահ լինելու մտադրություն իրենք չունեն։ Ես ավելի շատ էդ տեսակետին հետևող մարդ եմ։

----------

GriFFin (28.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջերս էլ կարդում էի հոդված քաղծկեղով հիվանդների մասին, որոնք հենց իրենք բժիշկներ են և հրաժարվել են ստանալ որևէ բժշկական օգնություն, քանի որ հասկացել են, որ իրենց մոտ էն ստադիան է, որ բուժում չկա, իսկ տանջամահ լինելու մտադրություն իրենք չունեն։ Ես ավելի շատ էդ տեսակետին հետևող մարդ եմ։


Ժառ, էս վերջին մասի պահով ասեմ։ Մի հատ սենց արտահայտություն կա․ բոլոր մարդկանց վերջում հույսն ա մնում, իսկ բժիշկներն էդ էլ չունեն։ Ու իրոք, բժիշկները հաճախ իմանում են ինչքան ա ապրելու հավանականությունը բուժում ստանալ/չստանալու դեպքում ու ռացիոնալ, սառը որոշում են կայացնում, մինչդեռ հասարակ մահկանացուները մինչև վերջին պահը հույսեր են փայփայում։

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2018), Cassiopeia (02.02.2018), Enna Adoly (13.02.2018), GriFFin (28.02.2018), Jarre (02.02.2018), Մուշու (06.02.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանուր առմամբ չեմ վստահում: Ընդհանրապես ակադեմիական բժշկությանը շատ դեպքերում չեմ վստահում: Ինչպես Վիշապն ասեց, կվստահեմ միայն շտապ ու ճարահատյալ դեպքերում, երբ այլ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա: Խոսքն անալիզներին ու ստանդարտ ստուգումներին չի վերաբերում: Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես հազարից մեկին կվստահեմ: Թող չնեղանան Հայաստանում ապրող ու աշխատող լավ բժիշկները, բայց կարծում եմ` Հայաստանում առանց նախապես հետաքրքրվելու, պատահական բժշկի մոտ գնալն ու նրան ի սկզբանե վստահելը շատ դեպքերում կյանքի հետ խաղալուն համարժեք բան ա: Իսկ թե ինչքան դեպքեր են եղել և լինում թե՛ սխալ ախտորոշման, թե՛ սխալ բուժման, էլ չեմ ասում անփութության ու հիվանդի վրա թքած ունենալու, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, էնպես որ էդ չվստահելը լուրջ հիմքեր ունի, օդից չի: ԱՄՆ-ում էլ շատ չեմ վստահում, ուղղակի էստեղ քիչ թե շատ վերահսկողություն կա Հայաստանի համեմատ: Լավ բժիշկների էլ եմ հանդիպել ԱՄՆ-ում, վատերի էլ, բայց անպատասխանատվության էն աստիճանը, որ Հայաստանում եմ հաճախ տեսել, էստեղ չեմ հիշում, որ տեսած լինեմ: Կոնկրետ մի համատարած մոտեցում կա ԱՄՆ-ում, որի պատճառով բժշկի նկատմամբ վստահությունս զգալի չափով կորցնում եմ, եթե նկատում եմ, որ տվյալ բժիշկը կառչած ա էդ մոտեցումից: Ուղղակի դա ավելի շատ ընդհանուր համակարգային խնդիր ա, կարծում եմ, դրա համար կոնկրետ բժիշկների էնքան չեմ մեղադրում դրա համար: Խոսքը ցանկացած առողջական խնդիր միայն դեղերի միջոցով բուժելու մոտեցման մասին ա: Ասենք, կոնկրետ խնդիր կա, թեկուզ բոլորովին ոչ լուրջ, հիմնականում միանգամից ուզում են քեզ նստեցնել դեղերի վրա. ոչ մի առաջարկ ապրելակերպի, սննդի ու նման ձևերով խնդիրը լուծելու մասին, նույնիսկ եթե հանրահայտ փորձված բնական միջոցներ կան կոնկրետ էդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար, չէ, միանգամից` գնա, էսինչ դեղերը խմի, ինչ ուզում ես` արա, նույնիսկ նեղություն մի քաշի էսինչ կամ էնինչ բաներն ուտելու կամ չուտելու, խմելու կամ չխմելու, անելու կամ չանելու, դու ուզածիդ պես ապրի, թեկուզ ամենավնասակար ձևով, մենակ  էդ դեղերը խմի, կդզվես: Իհարկե, դզվելը սովորաբար շատ պայմանական բառ ա էս դեպքում. պարզ ա, շատ դեպքերում, եթե ապրելակերպդ ու սննդակարգդ չես փոխում, պիտի անընդհատ խմես էդ դեղերը, որ միշտ «դզված» մնաս: Եթե համ բնական ձևերն ասեն, համ դեղերը, ու թողնեն քո ընտրությանը, թեկուզ ասելով, որ ավելի արագ ու հեշտ ձևը դեղերն են, բայց սենց ձև էլ կա, եթե ուզում ես, փորձի, էլի կհասկանամ, բայց չէ, ես համարյա ոչ մի բժշկից տենց բան չեմ լսել էստեղ. մենակ դեղեր են առաջարկում: Չգիտեմ, կամ զահլա չունեն լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիա տալու, կամ քո մասին էնքան վատ կարծիքի են, որ ի սկզբանե համոզված են, որ, մեկ ա, էդքան կամքի ուժ ու զահլա չես ունենա բնական միջոցներով բուժվելու (սրա պատճառն էլ գուցե էն ա, որ իրականում շատ քչերն են հակված թեկուզ մի քիչ իրանց ապրելակերպը փոխելու, որ ազատվեն էս կամ էն առողջական խնդրից, ու ճնշող մեծամասնությունն առանց երկմտելու նախընտրում ա դեղերը), կամ էլ ուղղակի գիտելիքներն ու տեղեկացվածության աստիճանը չի բավարարում, որ էդ տարբերակն էլ ասեն:

----------

boooooooom (02.02.2018), One_Way_Ticket (02.02.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ չեմ վստահում: Ընդհանրապես ակադեմիական բժշկությանը շատ դեպքերում չեմ վստահում: Ինչպես Վիշապն ասեց, կվստահեմ միայն շտապ ու ճարահատյալ դեպքերում, երբ այլ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա: Խոսքն անալիզներին ու ստանդարտ ստուգումներին չի վերաբերում: Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես հազարից մեկին կվստահեմ: Թող չնեղանան Հայաստանում ապրող ու աշխատող լավ բժիշկները, բայց կարծում եմ` Հայաստանում առանց նախապես հետաքրքրվելու, պատահական բժշկի մոտ գնալն ու նրան ի սկզբանե վստահելը շատ դեպքերում կյանքի հետ խաղալուն համարժեք բան ա: Իսկ թե ինչքան դեպքեր են եղել և լինում թե՛ սխալ ախտորոշման, թե՛ սխալ բուժման, էլ չեմ ասում անփութության ու հիվանդի վրա թքած ունենալու, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, էնպես որ էդ չվստահելը լուրջ հիմքեր ունի, օդից չի: ԱՄՆ-ում էլ շատ չեմ վստահում, ուղղակի էստեղ քիչ թե շատ վերահսկողություն կա Հայաստանի համեմատ: Լավ բժիշկների էլ եմ հանդիպել ԱՄՆ-ում, վատերի էլ, բայց անպատասխանատվության էն աստիճանը, որ Հայաստանում եմ հաճախ տեսել, էստեղ չեմ հիշում, որ տեսած լինեմ: Կոնկրետ մի համատարած մոտեցում կա ԱՄՆ-ում, որի պատճառով բժշկի նկատմամբ վստահությունս զգալի չափով կորցնում եմ, եթե նկատում եմ, որ տվյալ բժիշկը կառչած ա էդ մոտեցումից: Ուղղակի դա ավելի շատ ընդհանուր համակարգային խնդիր ա, կարծում եմ, դրա համար կոնկրետ բժիշկների էնքան չեմ մեղադրում դրա համար: Խոսքը ցանկացած առողջական խնդիր միայն դեղերի միջոցով բուժելու մոտեցման մասին ա: Ասենք, կոնկրետ խնդիր կա, թեկուզ բոլորովին ոչ լուրջ, հիմնականում միանգամից ուզում են քեզ նստեցնել դեղերի վրա. ոչ մի առաջարկ ապրելակերպի, սննդի ու նման ձևերով խնդիրը լուծելու մասին, նույնիսկ եթե հանրահայտ փորձված բնական միջոցներ կան կոնկրետ էդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար, չէ, միանգամից` գնա, էսինչ դեղերը խմի, ինչ ուզում ես` արա, նույնիսկ նեղություն մի քաշի էսինչ կամ էնինչ բաներն ուտելու կամ չուտելու, խմելու կամ չխմելու, անելու կամ չանելու, դու ուզածիդ պես ապրի, թեկուզ ամենավնասակար ձևով, մենակ  էդ դեղերը խմի, կդզվես: Իհարկե, դզվելը սովորաբար շատ պայմանական բառ ա էս դեպքում. պարզ ա, շատ դեպքերում, եթե ապրելակերպդ ու սննդակարգդ չես փոխում, պիտի անընդհատ խմես էդ դեղերը, որ միշտ «դզված» մնաս: Եթե համ բնական ձևերն ասեն, համ դեղերը, ու թողնեն քո ընտրությանը, թեկուզ ասելով, որ ավելի արագ ու հեշտ ձևը դեղերն են, բայց սենց ձև էլ կա, եթե ուզում ես, փորձի, էլի կհասկանամ, բայց չէ, ես համարյա ոչ մի բժշկից տենց բան չեմ լսել էստեղ. մենակ դեղեր են առաջարկում: Չգիտեմ, կամ զահլա չունեն լրացուցիչ ինֆորմացիա տալու, կամ քո մասին էնքան վատ կարծիքի են, որ ի սկզբանե համոզված են, որ, մեկ ա, էդքան կամքի ուժ ու զահլա չես ունենա բնական միջոցներով բուժվելու (սրա պատճառն էլ գուցե էն ա, որ իրականում շատ քչերն են հակված թեկուզ մի քիչ իրանց ապրելակերպը փոխելու, որ ազատվեն էս կամ էն առողջական խնդրից, ու ճնշող մեծամասնությունն առանց երկմտելու նախընտրում ա դեղերը), կամ էլ ուղղակի գիտելիքներն ու տեղեկացվածության աստիճանը չի բավարարում, որ էդ տարբերակն էլ ասեն:


Դեղերի վրա նստեցնում են կոմերցիոն պատճառով․ որպեսզի էդ բիզնեսը ևս ծաղկի, իրենք էդպիսի հրահանգ ունեն։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ որ ասում ես` էդ մյուս հարցերում չես վստահում, բա էդ դեպքերում ի՞նչ ես անում։ Ինքնաբուժությո՞ւն։


Ինքնաբուժությունը մի քիչ ծանր է հնչում, քանի որ ինքնագլուխ դեղեր չեմ խմում։ Ավելի շուտ հնարավորություն եմ տալիս օրգանիզմին ինքնուրույն վերականգնվել։
Բժիշկները մոտավորապես այս սխեմայով են աշխատում․ նկարագրածդ սիմպտոմները իմ գիտեցած հիվանդություններից ամենաշատը X-ին են նման, արի Y դեղը փորձենք, տեսնենք կօգնի։ Եթե չօգնեց, Z-ը կփորձենք։

----------

boooooooom (02.02.2018), Գաղթական (02.02.2018), Ուլուանա (02.02.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դեղերի վրա նստեցնում են կոմերցիոն պատճառով․ որպեսզի էդ բիզնեսը ևս ծաղկի, իրենք էդպիսի հրահանգ ունեն։


Հա, դե, թվարկմանս մեջ էդ մի պատճառը չէի նշել որպես ծեծված ու ակնհայտ տարբերակ  :Jpit: :  Բայց դե վերջին հաշվով էական էլ չի, թե ինչ պատճառով են տենց վարվում. կարևորը փաստն ա, որ տենց են անում, ու դա ինձ համար հերիք ա, որ չվստահեմ:

----------


## Jarre

Էս հարցում շատ կարևոր նյուանս կա. տարբերություն որոշ բժիշկների վարքագծի ու բժշկության ու բարեխիղճ բժիշկների միջև։

Բժշկությունը դա գիտության մի ճյուղ է։ Իսկ բժիշկը պիտի լինի գիտնականի պես մի բան։ Հիմա եթե այսօր կան անշնորհք, փողով ավարտած սրիկաներ, դա չի նշանակում ու որ բժիշկներն են այդպես, կամ որ բժշկությունը ամեն տեղ է այդպես։ Դրանց կողքը կան կանգանծ բժիշկներ, որոնք անշահախնդրորեն իրենց նվեիրում են էդ գործին։ Ովքեր տքնաջան աշխատում են գիտության հետ համատեղ քայլել, նոր ձևեր փնտրել, նոր միջոցներ, նոր բուժում։ Որոնց ամբողջ կյանքը կառուցված է բժշկության շուրջ։ Այսինքն էդ մարդը Բժիշկ է։ 

Դա նույն բանն է ինչ արվեստն ու արվեստագետը։ Արվեստը արվեստ է։ Բայց կան անշնորհք, անտաղանդ հիմարներ, ովքեր արվեստը սարքել են շոու բիզնես, կոմերցիա։ Բայց դրանով արվեստը չի կորցնում իր արժեքը։ Եվ նման մարդկանց գոյությունը ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ չկան մաքուր, տաղանդավոր արվեստագետներ, որոնց շնորհիվ էլ էս աշխարհը չի վերանում։ 

Նույնն էլ բժշկության հարցում է։ Ծննդաբերություններ, դժվարագին վիրահատումներ, նոր բուժման մեթոդներ։ Եթե էդ ամենը չլիներ մենք չէինք ապրի նման աշխարհում։ Երեխաները չէին ծնվի նորմալ։ Ու եթե մի պահ մտածենք, որ անգամ եթե չլինեին էսօրվա բիզնես-բժիշկները, ապա մեր կյանքը ահավոր կլիներ։ Իմ համար հիանալի օրինակ է Հաիթին ու Դոմինիկյան Հանրապետությունը։ Մի կղզի, երկու պետություն։ Մեկում ինչ համաճարակ ասես չկա, իսկ մյուսում ՝ Դոմինիկյանում, ամեն ինչ շատ հանգիստ ու լավ է։ Նորություններով մեկ-մեկ վախացնում են, բայց մեծ մասամբ ստեղ շատ հանգիստ ա էդ առումով։ Ու ես մտածում եմ, որ պատճառներից մեկն էլ բժշկության մակարդակի բարձր լինելն է, համեմատած հարևան երկրի հետ։

Ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն ինչում հարկավոր է լինել հավասարակշռված։

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեղերի վրա նստեցնում են կոմերցիոն պատճառով․ որպեսզի էդ բիզնեսը ևս ծաղկի, իրենք էդպիսի հրահանգ ունեն։


Բժիշկները ոչ մի երկրում դեղերի վրա նստացնելու հրահանգ չունեն։ Իհարկե, ասածիդ մեջ ճշմարտություն կա, որովհետև իրոք ժամանակակից բժշկությունը գիգանտ դեղագործական ընկերությունների ձեռքում ա, որոնք փորձում են համոզել, որ ամեն ինչի համար դեղ կա։ Բայց բժիշկները որևէ տեսակի պարտավորություն չունեն։ Միակ պարտավորությունը բուժման պրոտոկոլներին հետևելն ա, որոնք, ի դեպ, միշտ չի, որ դեղերով բուժում են պահանջում։ Ուղղակի հիվանդը բժշկի մոտ սովորաբար հայտնվում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն ապրելակերպի փոփոխության համար ուշ ա։ Օրինակ բերեմ․ միջազգային պրոտոկոլներով հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդության առաջին փուլում դեղ չի նշանակվում, այլ մենակ ապրելակերպի փոփոխություն։ Խնդիրն էն ա, որ բժշկի մոտ առաջին փուլում գտնվող հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդ գրեթե երբեք չի հայտնվում, միշտ առնվազն երկրորդում են։ 

Երևի մենակ մի հիվանդություն կա, որ կարծում եմ՝ ապրելակերպի վրա շատ փոքր ուշադրություն են դարձնում, դեղերով բուժման վրա՝ շատ մեծ։ Էդ հիվանդությունը դեպրեսիան ա (կամ ավելի ճիշտ դեպրեսիայի որոշ ձևեր)։ Բայց էս դեպքում անգամ դեղերի արդյունավետությունն ա խիստ վիճելի, իսկ ապրելակերպի փոփոխության մասին խոսակցություններն էլ ավարտվում են տոննաներով վիրավորանքներով հենց հիվանդների կողմից։

----------

ivy (02.02.2018), Մուշու (06.02.2018)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Երևի մենակ մի հիվանդություն կա, որ կարծում եմ՝ ապրելակերպի վրա շատ փոքր ուշադրություն են դարձնում, դեղերով բուժման վրա՝ շատ մեծ։ Էդ հիվանդությունը դեպրեսիան ա (կամ ավելի ճիշտ դեպրեսիայի որոշ ձևեր)։ Բայց էս դեպքում անգամ դեղերի արդյունավետությունն ա խիստ վիճելի, իսկ ապրելակերպի փոփոխության մասին խոսակցություններն էլ ավարտվում են տոննաներով վիրավորանքներով հենց հիվանդների կողմից։


Հա, բայց չեն էլ պարտադրում։ Ինձ առաջարկեցին դեղորայքային բուժում, ինքս հրաժարվեցի, ու նույնիսկ էն դեպքում, երբ ահավոր հիստերիկ ու անադեկվատ վիճակում զանգել էի բժշկիս ու ինքն ասաց՝ ոնց որ թե դեղերին այլընտրանք չունենք, ես էլի չուզեցի, նույնիսկ փորձ չարեց հաջորդ հանդիպմանը դեղ նշանակել։

Բժիշկներին վստահում եմ հիմնականում, բայց էն բժիշկներին, որոնք իրենց ամեն խորհուրդը կամ նշանակումը կարողանում են նենց հիմնավորել ու բացատրել, որ անգամ ես՝ էդ ոլորտից կիլոմետրերով հեռու անձս, հասկանամ։ Հոլանդիայի բժիշկներին մի քիչ ավելի եմ վստահում, քան Հայաստանի, բայց էստեղի համակարգի դանդալոշությունից ու ծանրաբեռնվածությունից երբեմն նյարդերդ տեղի են տալիս։ Էն որ արագ հանդիպում են նշանակում երկու շաբաթից։

----------


## Progart

> Երևի մենակ մի հիվանդություն կա, որ կարծում եմ՝ ապրելակերպի վրա շատ փոքր ուշադրություն են դարձնում, դեղերով բուժման վրա՝ շատ մեծ։ Էդ հիվանդությունը դեպրեսիան ա (կամ ավելի ճիշտ դեպրեսիայի որոշ ձևեր)։ Բայց էս դեպքում անգամ դեղերի արդյունավետությունն ա խիստ վիճելի, իսկ ապրելակերպի փոփոխության մասին խոսակցություններն էլ ավարտվում են տոննաներով վիրավորանքներով հենց հիվանդների կողմից։


 հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ինձ թւում էր, որ հակառակը պիտի լինէր։ այսինքն, աւելի շատ ապրելակերպի վրայ կենտրոնանային, քան դեղերի։ հոգեբանական/հոգեկան խնդիրների/հիւանդութիւնների մասին միշտ էդ կարծիքն եմ ունեցել

----------

Ուլուանա (02.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ինձ թւում էր, որ հակառակը պիտի լինէր։ այսինքն, աւելի շատ ապրելակերպի վրայ կենտրոնանային, քան դեղերի։ հոգեբանական/հոգեկան խնդիրների/հիւանդութիւնների մասին միշտ էդ կարծիքն եմ ունեցել


Դե երբ դեղագործական ընկերություններն են բուժում թելադրում, ուրիշ տարբերակ չի մնում։ Բայց ասեմ, որ դեպրեսիան, մեկ էլ տագնապային խանգարումը միակ հոգեկան խնդիրներն են, որոնք, իմ կարծիքով, մեծ մասամբ (ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում) հնարավոր ա ապրելակերպում փոփոխություն մտցնելով լավ արդյունքների հասնել։ Շիզոֆրենիան, օրինակ, ապրելակերպ փոխելով բուժել փորձողին պետք ա ուղղակի բանտ նստացնել։

----------

Jarre (03.02.2018), Progart (04.02.2018), Վիշապ (02.02.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Բժիշկների նկատմամբ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, բայց ինչ մենակ եմ ապրում՝ չնչին անհանգստացնող բանի դեպքում դիմում եմ բժշկի: Շատ ժամանակ հանգստացնում են, ճամփում, բայց ավելի լավ ա՝ ամեն չնչին առիթով գնամ, զրուցեմ, քան հետո եսիմինչ ուշ լինի: Ծիծաղալու կարա հնչի, բայց դեռ Հսայաստանից ոտքիս բութ մատի եղունգը լրիվ վարի էր գնացել, բայց չէր էլ ընկնում, ապտեկից էլ ինչ քսուկ ասես չառա, որ տաշում ես, քսում ես, և այլն, վերջը գնացի բժշկի, դեղ նշանակեց, երեք ամիս խմեցի, լրիվ անցավ, տարիներով ներվերիս վրա ազդող բան էր: 

Նոր տարուց առաջ պապայիս ոտքը անհանգստացնում էր, մերոնք զոռով տարան բժշկի, պարզվեց թրոմբ ունի, սրսկումներ, թե հաբեր չգիտեմ, երկու ամսվա ընթացքում ներծծվեց, անցավ, էստեղ ընկերներիցս մեկի հայրը էդպես անհանսգտացել են, որ թրոմբ կլինի, գնացել են, հիվանդանոցում դեռ բժշկի սենյակ չհասած մահացել ա, մի բան, որի բուժումը իրականում պարզվում ա ահագին հեշտ ա: Էլի մարդ գիտեմ, բրոնխների բարդություն, ուրբաթ մտածել ա երկուշաբթի կգնամ բժշկի, շաբաթ մահացել ա: Որ էլի եթե ժամանակին գնար, հաստատ կենաց-մահու հիվանդություն չէր: 

Ես ինքս շատ եմ առնչվել անբարեխիղճ բժիշկների, բայց ամեն դեպքում հիվանդությունների դեմ առնող միակ ստուգված հաստատությունը բժշկությունն ա, հեքիմ-աղոթք-մաղոթք՝ եսիմ, հաստատ ավելի քիչ եմ վստահում: Հաստատ ահագին մանթո կլինեմ դժոխքում, եթե նենց մի բանից մահանամ, որի դեմը ժամանակին տեր կագնելու դեպքում հնարավոր էր առնել:

----------

ivy (02.02.2018), Jarre (03.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (02.02.2018), Աթեիստ (03.02.2018), Մուշու (06.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երևի մենակ մի հիվանդություն կա, որ կարծում եմ՝ ապրելակերպի վրա շատ փոքր ուշադրություն են դարձնում, դեղերով բուժման վրա՝ շատ մեծ։ Էդ հիվանդությունը դեպրեսիան ա (կամ ավելի ճիշտ դեպրեսիայի որոշ ձևեր)։ Բայց էս դեպքում անգամ դեղերի արդյունավետությունն ա խիստ վիճելի, իսկ ապրելակերպի փոփոխության մասին խոսակցություններն էլ ավարտվում են տոննաներով վիրավորանքներով հենց հիվանդների կողմից։


Ինձ թվում է, մենակ դեպրեսիան չի` բազում հիվանդություններ, սկսած աղիքային խնդիրներից, վերջացրած` բարորակ ու նույնիսկ երբեմն չարորակ ուռուցքները, կարող են ապրելակերպի հետևանք լինել, ու ասենք հիվանդության ստադիայից կախված կարելի է իրավիճակը փորձել շտկել ապրելակերպի փոփոխությամբ, կամ գոնե դեղերի ու ապրելակերպի կոմբինացիայով, կամ գոնե էդ ուղղությամբ փորձ անել հիվանդի հետ, ասենք առաջարկել որպես այլընտրանք ասենք վիրահատելուն:
Բայց որոշ «բժիշկներ» միանգամից վճիռ են կայացնում հեռացնել պրոբլեմատիկ օրգանը, կամ հատվածը, հիվանդին վերաբերվելով որպես բույսի, իրենց գործին էլ՝ որպես դախլչիության: Իմ ունեցածս տպավորություններով, բժիշկների մեծամասնության բժիշկ դառնալու մոտիվացիան ավելի շատ փողոտ գործ ունենալն է, ու ոչ թե ոլորտի նկատմամբ առանձնահատուկ սերը կամ ասենք մարդասիրությունը, հետևաբար այն երկրներում, որտեղ բժշկի ու բժշկության նկամամաբ առանձնապես ուժեղ վերահսկողություն ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու ուժեղ լծակներ չկան (Հայաստանը դրանցից մեկն ա), ապա ընդհանուր առմամբ բժիշկների բարոյականության վրա մեծ հույսեր չարժի դնել: Իհարկե լինում են սրտացավ ու իրենց մասնագիտությանը պատասխանատվությամբ վերաբերվող ու հիվանդների դրության մեջ մտնող բժիշկներ ևս, բայց իմ տպավորություններով էդքան շատ չեն:  :Pardon:

----------

Gayl (02.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է, մենակ դեպրեսիան չի` բազում հիվանդություններ, սկսած աղիքային խնդիրներից, վերջացրած` բարորակ ու նույնիսկ երբեմն չարորակ ուռուցքները, կարող են ապրելակերպի հետևանք լինել, ու ասենք հիվանդության ստադիայից կախված կարելի է իրավիճակը փորձել շտկել ապրելակերպի փոփոխությամբ, կամ գոնե դեղերի ու ապրելակերպի կոմբինացիայով, կամ գոնե էդ ուղղությամբ փորձ անել հիվանդի հետ, ասենք առաջարկել որպես այլընտրանք ասենք վիրահատելուն:


Համարյա բոլոր հիվանդություններն ապրելակերպի հետևանք են, բայց շատ քիչ են հիվանդությունները կամ դրանց տարբեր փուլերը, որոնք ապրելակերպ փոխելով բուժվում են։ Հա՛, չարորակ ուռուցքներից շատերը ապրելակերպի հետևանք են։ Բայց դու չարորակ ուռուցքով մեկին չես ասի՝ ծխելը թող, էս ու էն մի կեր, կանցնի։ Ու փուլից ու տեսակից կախված բանն ավարտվում ա մենակ վիրաբուժական միջամտությամբ կամ վիրաբուժական պլյուս քիմիա ու ճառագայթ։ Ինչ խոսք, ապրելակերպի մասին էլ են խորհուրդներ տրվում, բայց երբեք, ոչ մի դեպքում չարորակ ուռուցք ունեցողին չի կարելի ապրելակերպի հույսին թողնել։




> Բայց որոշ «բժիշկներ» միանգամից վճիռ են կայացնում հեռացնել պրոբլեմատիկ օրգանը, կամ հատվածը, հիվանդին վերաբերվելով որպես բույսի, իրենց գործին էլ՝ որպես դախլչիության: Իմ ունեցածս տպավորություններով, բժիշկների մեծամասնության բժիշկ դառնալու մոտիվացիան ավելի շատ փողոտ գործ ունենալն է, ու ոչ թե ոլորտի նկատմամբ առանձնահատուկ սերը կամ ասենք մարդասիրությունը, հետևաբար այն երկրներում, որտեղ բժշկի ու բժշկության նկամամաբ առանձնապես ուժեղ վերահսկողություն ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու ուժեղ լծակներ չկան (Հայաստանը դրանցից մեկն ա), ապա ընդհանուր առմամբ բժիշկների բարոյականության վրա մեծ հույսեր չարժի դնել: Իհարկե լինում են սրտացավ ու իրենց մասնագիտությանը պատասխանատվությամբ վերաբերվող ու հիվանդների դրության մեջ մտնող բժիշկներ ևս, բայց իմ տպավորություններով էդքան շատ չեն:


Հաճախ պրոբլեմատիկ օրգանի կամ հատվածի անմիջապես հեռացումը հենց հիվանդի շահերից ա բխում, որովհետև թողնելով ու ապրելակերպի վրա հույս դնելով կարա ծանր հետևանքների բերի։ Կարամ իմ օրինակը բերեմ։ Երկար տարիներ լեղաքարային հիվանդություն ունեի։ Ըստ էության, եթե սխալ բան չէի ուտում, չէի էլ նկատում, որ խնդիր ունեմ։ Բժշկին էլ ասել էի էդ մասին, ասել էր՝ լավ, եթե դիետայով կարողանում ես կարգավորել, թող մնա։ Ու էդպես մոտ մի տարի դիետայով կարգավորում էի, չնայած էլի մեկումեջ նոպաներ ունենում էի, որովհետև ուղղակի հնարավոր չէր հարյուր տոկոսով իմանալ, թե ինչն ա նոպա առաջացնում, ինչը՝ չէ։ Բայց ի վերջո հասա մի փուլի, երբ նոպաներն ավելի հաճախակի էին, դիետայով կարգավորելը՝ ավելի դժվար (արդեն մենակ յուղոտ բաները չէին, որ նոպա էին առաջացնում, ինչ-որ ուրիշ ուտելիքներ էլ, ու երևի հացից ու վարունգից բացի մնացած ամեն ինչը նոպա էր առաջացնում): Իհարկե, կարայի ցավազրկողների վրա նստեի կամ քարերը ջարդել տայի կամ հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան։ Բայց տվյալ դեպքում լավագույն լուծումը վիրահատությունն ա։ Մեկուկես տարի ա անցել վիրահատությունից, ու հասկանում եմ, որ իմ կյանքի լավագույն որոշումներից ա էղել։

Չգիտեմ, հաճախ երբ բժշկի որոշումը/բուժման ընդունված ստանդարտը մեր սրտով չի լինում, սկսում ենք մեզնից դուրս չվստահել բժիշկներին։ Բայց բժիշկներն էդ ամենին տիրապետելու համար լուրջ կրթություն են ստացել։ Երբ դուք ձեր ուսանողական տարիներին կայֆեր էիք վառում, բժշկականի ուսանողներն օր ու գիշեր դաս էին անում։

Ու հա, մարդիկ բժիշկ դառնում են նաև փող աշխատելու համար, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ մասնագիտության դեպքում։ Բժշկությունը մասնագիտություն ա, բարեգործություն չի։

----------

Մուշու (06.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Առաջին անգամ Վիշապի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։
Ողնաշարիս ներքևի հատվածը անհարմար դիրքից քնելուց ու երկար կանգնելուց հետո սկսումա ցավալ։ Բժշկի չեմ գնում, որովհետև դեռ վստահելի մարդու չեմ գտել, վախենում եմ միամիտ գնամ ու ղասաբի ձեռն ընկնեմ ու վապշե տա անդազահան անի։
Իսկ էն բժիշկներն ովքեր ուսանողական տարիներին կայֆեր էին անում հիմա կամ մարդ են սպանում կամ լավագույն դեպքում ինվալիդ են թողնում։ 
Բժիշկներ էլ կան, որ մինչև փողը չեն տեսնում մատը մատին չեն խփում ու խոսքս վերաբերվում ա Հայաստանում ու ոչ միայն Հայաստանում իր մասնագիտության մեջ ամենահզոր բժշկի մասին ով կոպիտ ասած վերջն ա, բայց որպես մարդ տեսակ գոյություն չունի։

----------

Վիշապ (02.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ուֆ գրողը տանի բժշկությունը բարեգործություն չի։ Սենց լիքը բժիշկներ կան, բայց կան բժիշկներ, ովքեր իրենցից կախված անում են ամեն ինչ, հաշվի չեն առնում դիմացինի ֆինանսական վիճակը ու թե պետք ա փրկել փրկում են...խոնհարվում եմ էդպիսի ՄԱՐԴ բժիշկների առաջ։

----------

Գաղթական (03.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ու հա, մարդիկ բժիշկ դառնում են նաև փող աշխատելու համար, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ մասնագիտության դեպքում։ Բժշկությունը մասնագիտություն ա, բարեգործություն չի։


Հա բայց էդ մասնագիտությունը մարդկանց կյանքին ու առողջությանն ա վերաբերվում, մի քիչ ԶԳՈՒՇ ա պետք ընտրել, ի տարբերություն մնացած «ցանկացած» մասնագիտությունների, որտեղ մարդկային սխալները հիմնականում ուղղելի են: 
Ես հանդիպել եմ բժիշկների, որոնք ավելի լավ է մսագործ դառնային: Ու մի 15 տարի առաջ ինձ վիրահատություն էին առաջարկում, որը բարեբախտաբար մերժեցի, իսկ նման դեպքերը քիչ չեն:
Պետք չի բժշկությունը ներկայացնել այնպես, կարծես բոլորն անխտիր պրոֆեսիոնալներ են: Մասնավորապես ՀՀ-ում մեծամասնությունը նույնքան պրոֆեսիոնալ են, որքան սվաղչիները, սանտեխնիկները, իրավաբանները, դատավորները, պատգամավորները...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա բայց էդ մասնագիտությունը մարդկանց կյանքին ու առողջությանն ա վերաբերվում, մի քիչ ԶԳՈՒՇ ա պետք ընտրել, ի տարբերություն մնացած «ցանկացած» մասնագիտությունների, որտեղ մարդկային սխալները հիմնականում ուղղելի են: 
> Ես հանդիպել եմ բժիշկների, որոնք ավելի լավ է մսագործ դառնային: Ու մի 15 տարի առաջ ինձ վիրահատություն էին առաջարկում, որը բարեբախտաբար մերժեցի, իսկ նման դեպքերը քիչ չեն:
> Պետք չի բժշկությունը ներկայացնել այնպես, կարծես բոլորն անխտիր պրոֆեսիոնալներ են: Մասնավորապես ՀՀ-ում մեծամասնությունը նույնքան պրոֆեսիոնալ են, որքան սվաղչիները, սանտեխնիկները, իրավաբանները, դատավորները, պատգամավորները...


Բան չունեմ ասելու, Հայաստանում բավական շատ են մի կերպ, փողով ավարտածները։ Ու դրա համար, ոնց որ նշվեց էս թեմայում, ոչ ոք առանց հարցուփորձի պատահական բժշկի մոտ չի գնում։ Բայց մի անգամ չի, որ նկատել եմ, որ բժշկի առաջարկած բավական ճիշտ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ լուծմանը հիվանդը թերահավատորեն ա մոտեցել։ Հեռու չգնանք։ Հենց վերջերս հարազատներիցս մեկի հետ մի բժշկի մոտ էինք։ Հարազատս բռնեց, սկսեց պնդել, թե բժիշկն ուզում ա խաբած լինի, սենցն ա, նենցն ա, չնայած ես որպես մասնագետ շատ լավ տեսնում էի պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցումը։ Գնացինք ուրիշ բժշկի մոտ։ Երկրորդ բժիշկը լրիվ նույն բաներն ասեց, ու հարազատս որոշեց երկրորդին վստահել, ու հնարավոր չէր համոզել, որ երկու բժիշկները լրիվ նույն բուժումն էին նշանակում։

----------


## Gayl

Լավ բժշկի մասին եմ պատմում ով իմ հորեղբոր տղայի բժիշկն ա։
Եղբայրս ծնվելա կույր ու իրա բուժումը միշտ կատարվելա Ֆրանսիայում, իսկ բժիշկն էլ հայ ա։ Եղբայրս տեսնում ա ու 2 տարի առաջ վերջին վիրահատությունն արեց ու անգամ ակնոց չի դնում։ Բժիշկը էնքան ճանաչված ու հարգված ա, որ կարող ա մտնի ռեստորան ճանաչեն իրան, ոտքի կանգնեն ու ծափահարեն կամ էլ մի քանի տարին մեկ Հայաստան ա գալիս և անապահով ընտանիքի երեխաներին վիրահատում ա։ Բայց ուրիշ բան էի ասում։ Վիրահատություն անելուց հետո վիրահատությունը բարեհաջող չի անցնում, ասում ա, որ մեկ տարի հետո պիտի նորից անի, որովհետև հիմա արդեն վտանգավոր ա երկրորդ անգամ անելը։ Եղբայրս Հայաստան ա վերադառնում, բայց բժիշկը հետևից Հայաստան ա գալիս ոի մի շաբաթից ավել մնում ա ստեղ, որ եղբորս հանի էդ դեպրեսիայից, այ սենց լավ մարդիկ կան աշխարհում։

----------

Progart (03.02.2018), Գաղթական (03.02.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես բժիշկներին վստահում եմ, բայց աշխատում եմ չդիմել ․․․ շառից-փորձանքից հեռու։

----------

Gayl (03.02.2018), Գաղթական (03.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Աններելի սխալներ միշտ էլ ու ամենուր էլ լինում են:

Օրինակ երեխեն դպրոցում սղարանից ընկել էր ու նենց էր լացում, որ դպրոցից զանգել կանչել էին:
Տարանք շտապ օգնություն, նկարեցին (!!!), ասեցին թեթև ցավա առել, կապեցին, ցավազրկող նշանակեցին ու ուղարկեցին տուն:
Բայց, քանի որ ցավը ոչ մի կերպ չէր մեղմանում, մի երկու օրից էլի տարանք հիվանդանոց, նորից նկարեցին (!!!) ու պարզվեց ուսը կոտրվել էր ու սխալ կապելուց արդեն ծուռ էր սկսել կպնել:

ՈՒ էլի շատ դեպքեր կան, ընդհուպ մինչև էս մեր ընկերոջ երեխան Հոլանդիայի հիվանդանոցում մահացել էր սխալ բուժումից:

Բայց ամենաուժեղը էս մի ծանոթիս դեմքի արտահայտությունն էր, երբ պատմում էր, թե մազաթափության դեմ ընտանեկան բժիշկն իրեն քսուք էր նշանակել, հետո էլ կինն էր գնացել նույն բժիշկի մոտ՝ կրծքերի տակ քրտնխաշության գանգատով ու նույն քսուքն էր ստացել ))

Մի խոսքով՝ մարդ բժիշկի ու ոստիկանի ձեռք չընկնի, մնացածը լուծվողա ))

----------


## Gayl

> Աններելի սխալներ միշտ էլ ու ամենուր էլ լինում են:
> 
> Օրինակ երեխեն դպրոցում սղարանից ընկել էր ու նենց էր լացում, որ դպրոցից զանգել կանչել էին:
> Տարանք շտապ օգնություն, նկարեցին (!!!), ասեցին թեթև ցավա առել, կապեցին, ցավազրկող նշանակեցին ու ուղարկեցին տուն:
> Բայց, քանի որ ցավը ոչ մի կերպ չէր մեղմանում, մի երկու օրից էլի տարանք հիվանդանոց, նորից նկարեցին (!!!) ու պարզվեց ուսը կոտրվել էր ու սխալ կապելուց արդեն ծուռ էր սկսել կպնել:
> 
> ՈՒ էլի շատ դեպքեր կան, ընդհուպ մինչև էս մեր ընկերոջ երեխան Հոլանդիայի հիվանդանոցում մահացել էր սխալ բուժումից:
> 
> Բայց ամենաուժեղը էս մի ծանոթիս դեմքի արտահայտությունն էր, երբ պատմում էր, թե մազաթափության դեմ ընտանեկան բժիշկն իրեն քսուք էր նշանակել, հետո էլ կինն էր գնացել նույն բժիշկի մոտ՝ կրծքերի տակ քրտնխաշության գանգատով ու նույն քսուքն էր ստացել ))
> ...


Ցանկացած բժիշկ իրավունք ունի սխալվելու, բայց պիտի պատասխան տա էդ սխալի համար, թե մենակ փող վերձնելու տերն ա? Բժիշկներ կան ովքեր պիտի ցմահ նստեն, այ դրանց ներում բեկում չկա։
Մեր զորամասերում էլ էր տենց, մի անալգինը տալիս ասում էր խմի գլխացավդ կանցնի, էն մի կոճակն էլ տալիս ա, որ ջերմությունդ իջնի, զինվորները կոնկրետ անալգինի վրա են նստած։ճճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ցանկացած բժիշկ իրավունք ունի սխալվելու,


Ինչպես ցանկացած այլ մարդ:
Բայց բժիշկի մասնագիտությունը տարբերվումա նրանով, որ ինքն ամենակարևորներից ու ամենապատասխանատուներիցա:

Հո պատահակա՞ն չի, որ իրենք պիտի երդում տան՝ մինչ գործի անցնելը:

Ամեն դեպքում համաձայն եմ Վիշապի հետ, որ առանց հսկողության խիստ համակարգի՝ ամեն ինչ միայն սրա-նրա խղճին թողնելով, պատկերը շատ ավելի անմխիթարա լինում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ...
> 
>  Բայց բժիշկներն էդ ամենին տիրապետելու համար լուրջ կրթություն են ստացել։ Երբ դուք ձեր ուսանողական տարիներին կայֆեր էիք վառում, բժշկականի ուսանողներն օր ու գիշեր դաս էին անում։
> 
> ...


Լավ էլի, Բյուր, լա՜վ էլի։

----------

Gayl (04.02.2018), Արամ (03.02.2018), Գաղթական (03.02.2018), Շինարար (03.02.2018), Տրիբուն (03.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի, Բյուր, լա՜վ էլի։


Արի ես քեզ ասեմ՝ լա՜վ էլի։ Էլի եմ ասում․ խոսքը փողով-ծանոթով ավարտողների մասին չի, այլ իսկապես իրանց ուժերով ավարտողների։ Ու առավելևս խոսքը մենակ Հայաստանի մասին չի։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.02.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ էլի, Բյուր, լա՜վ էլի։


Էդ իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց։ Մեր կրթությունը կրթություն չի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ իմ աչքն էլ ծակեց։ Մեր կրթությունը կրթություն չի


Շին, բժշկականը նորմալ բժիշկ դառնալու համար բավարար կրթություն տալիս ա։ Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա, որ ոմանք չեն օգտվում էդ հնարավորությունից։  Ու ուրիշ հարց ա, որ որոշ մեթոդներ հնացած են։ Բայց առնվազն վիրավորական ա սենց ռեակցիաներ տալ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրոք իրանց լիքը կայֆերից զրկելով ճռռացել են էդքան տարի, հաճախ նաև իրանց առողջության ու ներվերի հաշվին։

----------

Progart (03.02.2018), Աթեիստ (03.02.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բժշկականը նորմալ բժիշկ դառնալու համար բավարար կրթություն տալիս ա։ Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա, որ ոմանք չեն օգտվում էդ հնարավորությունից։  Ու ուրիշ հարց ա, որ որոշ մեթոդներ հնացած են։ Բայց առնվազն վիրավորական ա սենց ռեակցիաներ տալ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իրոք իրանց լիքը կայֆերից զրկելով ճռռացել են էդքան տարի, հաճախ նաև իրանց առողջության ու ներվերի հաշվին։


Նենց չի որ մյուս մասնագիտություններով սովորողները չեն ճռռում։ Վիրավորակա՞ն ա, որ մարդիկ ասում են լավ էլի, մենք էլ ենք ճռռացել, ոչ թե կայֆավատ եղել։ Եթե վիրավորական ա, վիրավորվի։ Ինչ ասեմ  :Dntknw:

----------

Գաղթական (03.02.2018), Ներսես_AM (03.02.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նենց չի որ մյուս մասնագիտություններով սովորողները չեն ճռռում։ Վիրավորակա՞ն ա, որ մարդիկ ասում են լավ էլի, մենք էլ ենք ճռռացել, ոչ թե կայֆավատ եղել։ Եթե վիրավորական ա, վիրավորվի։ Ինչ ասեմ


Շին, դու բժշկականի ծանրաբեռնվածությունը լուրջ թերագնահատում ես։ Մենք ժամը իննից հինգը դասի ենք էղել, իսկ հետո հինգից գիշերվա երեքը՝ տնային անելով զբաղված։ Էդ առնվազն առաջին երեք տարին։ Եթե կա մի այլ մասնագիտություն, որ էս ծանրաբեռնվածությամբ դաս ա արել, ասա, իմանամ։

Ու հա, ի վերջո եթե մի ծրագրավորող կամ տնտեսագետ իրա գործը լավ չի անում, միանգամից փողով ավարտածի պիտակ չեն կպցնում։ Իսկ ԵՊԲՀ-ում փողով ավարտածներն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են օրուգիշեր ճռռացողների համեմատ։ Կոնկրետ էս պահին իմ մի քանի դասընկեր դատական քաշքշուկների մեջ են, որոնք փողով ավարտած չեն ու գրագետ բժիշկներ են։ Ու ինչի՞ համար։ Որովհետև ժողովուրդը հավատացած ա, որ բժիշկը հրաշագործ ա, ու եթե հիվանդը ոտ ա դնում հիվանդանոց, ուրեմն անպայման պիտի բուժված դուրս գա։ Իսկ երբ հանկարծ մեկի կյանքը փրկել չի հաջողվում, ուրեմն բժիշկն ա մեղավոր, փողով ա ավարտել, էս ա, էն ա։

----------

Progart (03.02.2018), Աթեիստ (03.02.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու բժշկականի ծանրաբեռնվածությունը լուրջ թերագնահատում ես։ Մենք ժամը իննից հինգը դասի ենք էղել, իսկ հետո հինգից գիշերվա երեքը՝ տնային անելով զբաղված։ Էդ առնվազն առաջին երեք տարին։ Եթե կա մի այլ մասնագիտություն, որ էս ծանրաբեռնվածությամբ դաս ա արել, ասա, իմանամ։
> 
> Ու հա, ի վերջո եթե մի ծրագրավորող կամ տնտեսագետ իրա գործը լավ չի անում, միանգամից փողով ավարտածի պիտակ չեն կպցնում։ Իսկ ԵՊԲՀ-ում փողով ավարտածներն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են օրուգիշեր ճռռացողների համեմատ։ Կոնկրետ էս պահին իմ մի քանի դասընկեր դատական քաշքշուկների մեջ են, որոնք փողով ավարտած չեն ու գրագետ բժիշկներ են։ Ու ինչի՞ համար։ Որովհետև ժողովուրդը հավատացած ա, որ բժիշկը հրաշագործ ա, ու եթե հիվանդը ոտ ա դնում հիվանդանոց, ուրեմն անպայման պիտի բուժված դուրս գա։ Իսկ երբ հանկարծ մեկի կյանքը փրկել չի հաջողվում, ուրեմն բժիշկն ա մեղավոր, փողով ա ավարտել, էս ա, էն ա։


Օքեյ, Բյուր ջան  :Kiss:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ով պատահի՝ բողոքում էր, թե «սրանց բժիշկները լավը չեն, մերոնց չեն հասնի, տեխնիկան վերցնես ու իրանց թափես»..

Ընդ որում՝ հին Սավոկից բոլորից կարելիա լսել սենց բաներ:

ՈՒ էս ամենը մի հայ տղու նոր բիզնես-մտքի էր հանգեցրել:
Ռոտերդամի իր խանութում մի հատուկ հեռախոս էր դրել՝ ուղիղ կապ Երևանի հետ:
Զամգում ես Երևանում նստած բժշկին ու կոնսուլտացիա անցնում:
Թե ինչքանով էր օգուտ տալիս՝ չգիտեմ, բայց մեծ հերթ էր ))

Վաղուցվա պատմությունա բայց, չգիտեմ հիմա ինչա եղել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շին, դու բժշկականի ծանրաբեռնվածությունը լուրջ թերագնահատում ես։ Մենք ժամը իննից հինգը դասի ենք էղել, իսկ հետո հինգից գիշերվա երեքը՝ տնային անելով զբաղված։ Էդ առնվազն առաջին երեք տարին։ Եթե կա մի այլ մասնագիտություն, որ էս ծանրաբեռնվածությամբ դաս ա արել, ասա, իմանամ։
> 
> Ու հա, ի վերջո եթե մի ծրագրավորող կամ տնտեսագետ իրա գործը լավ չի անում, միանգամից փողով ավարտածի պիտակ չեն կպցնում։ Իսկ ԵՊԲՀ-ում փողով ավարտածներն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են օրուգիշեր ճռռացողների համեմատ։ Կոնկրետ էս պահին իմ մի քանի դասընկեր դատական քաշքշուկների մեջ են, որոնք փողով ավարտած չեն ու գրագետ բժիշկներ են։ Ու ինչի՞ համար։ Որովհետև ժողովուրդը հավատացած ա, որ բժիշկը հրաշագործ ա, ու եթե հիվանդը ոտ ա դնում հիվանդանոց, ուրեմն անպայման պիտի բուժված դուրս գա։ Իսկ երբ հանկարծ մեկի կյանքը փրկել չի հաջողվում, ուրեմն բժիշկն ա մեղավոր, փողով ա ավարտել, էս ա, էն ա։


Բյուր ջան, ինձ թվում է ծանրաբեռնված կրթություն ստանալը միարժեքորեն ադեկվատ գիտելիքներ ստանալ դեռ չի նշանակում, նույնիսկ կարելի է կասկածել, որ ծանրաբեռնվածությունից էֆեկտիվ գիտելիքներ ստանալու հավանականությունը նվազում է, որովհետև ծանրաբեռնվածությունից ուղեղդ կարող է ինֆորմացիայի մի մասը մոռանալ, մյուս մասն էլ թարս ինտերպրետացնել, սրանք հոգեֆիզիոլոգիաից պիտի որ անցած լինեք։ 
Եվ երկրորդ, եթե համարենք, որ մարդը իսկապես փայլուն ու ադեկվատ գիտելիքներ է ստացել, ապա հաջողակ պրոֆեսիոնալ լինելու համար վերջիններս դեռ բավարար չեն, անհրաժեշտ են նաև գիտելիքները համարժեքորեն կիրառելու ունակություններ, իսկ սրանցով ոչ բոլորն են օժտված, ու չի կարելի միարժեքորեն պնդել, որ աշխարհի ամենալավ համալսարանը ոսկե մեդալով ավարտածը աշխարհի ամենալավ մասնագետն է։
Երբեմն էլ փառքն ու մեծամտությունը կուրացնում են ուղեղը և թուլացնում ողջամիտ որոշումներ կայացնելու ունակությունները, սա որպես օրինակ։ 
Ասել կուզի՝ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է։ Եվ այտեղ մոռանում ենք մի այնպիսի կարևոր հատկանիշներ, ինչպիսիք են սրտացավությունը, խիղճը և կուզեի այս մեկը հատկապես շեշտել՝ քթի ծակը ։Ճ 
Կարճ ասած՝ ամբողջ օրը ծանրաբեռնված, առանց կայֆերի, զրկանքների ու տառապանքների միջով անցած կրթությունը դեռ լավ մասնագետ դառնալու համար բավարար չի, պետք են լրացուցիչ որակական հատկանիշներ, ու սա մենակ բժշկությանը չի վերաբերվում, վերաբերվում է բոլոր մասնագիտություններին, սկսած սվաղչիներից, վերջացրած ծրագրավորողներով ու տիեզերագնացներով։
Բայց դե, ինչ խոսք, բժիշկները ևս իրավունք ունեն կարեկցանքի, խրախուսանքի և երախտագիտություն ստանալու  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մոռացա․ Հանուն արդարության, պետք է ասել, որ բժիշկները նաև հրաշքներ էլ են գործում, օրինակ ՀՀ-ում սրտի վիրահատությունը ահագին բարձր մակարդակի է հասել, ընդհանրապես վիրաբուժությունը ամենաառաջատար ոլորտն է, ամերիկացի վիրաբուժներն էլ մեկ մեկ շշմելու բաներ են անում, օրինակ էս աղջկա ոտի միջնամասի քաղցքեղով ախտահարված մասը հեռացրել են, իսկ չախտահարված վերջույթը հանուն ֆունկցիոնալության կպցրել են, որ աշխատի։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Freeman

Կարող ա տարօրինակ բան ասեմ, կամ նենց բան, որ ոչ մեկ չէր սպասի ինձնից լսել ։Դ Բայց գնալով ավելի քիչ եմ վստահում, գոնե ճնշող մեծամասնությանը։ 
Չգիտեմ էլ Հայաստանում մի տաս բժիշկ կա՞, ում մոտ ինձ հարազատ մարդուն խորհուրդ կտամ, որ գնա։

----------


## ivy

> Մոռացա․ Հանուն արդարության, պետք է ասել, որ բժիշկները նաև հրաշքներ էլ են գործում, օրինակ ՀՀ-ում սրտի վիրահատությունը ահագին բարձր մակարդակի է հասել, ընդհանրապես վիրաբուժությունը ամենաառաջատար ոլորտն է, ամերիկացի վիրաբուժներն էլ մեկ մեկ շշմելու բաներ են անում, օրինակ էս աղջկա ոտի միջնամասի քաղցքեղով ախտահարված մասը հեռացրել են, իսկ չախտահարված վերջույթը հանուն ֆունկցիոնալության կպցրել են, որ աշխատի։
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞, վերջույթը հակառակ կողմով կպցնելու իմաստը ո՞րն է. շատ տարօրինակ տեսք ունի։

----------


## Gayl

> Կարող ա տարօրինակ բան ասեմ, կամ նենց բան, որ ոչ մեկ չէր սպասի ինձնից լսել ։Դ Բայց գնալով ավելի քիչ եմ վստահում, գոնե ճնշող մեծամասնությանը։ 
> Չգիտեմ էլ Հայաստանում մի տաս բժիշկ կա՞, ում մոտ ինձ հարազատ մարդուն խորհուրդ կտամ, որ գնա։


Հայաստանում հզոր բժիշկներ շատ կան ու Վիշապն էլ ասաց, որ մանավանդ սրտաբանները շատ ուժեղ են և դա չքննարկվող փաստ ա։ 
Ընդամենը պետք է կիսագրագետ ու անգրագետ եսիմ ինչերին գործից հանեն ռադ անեն ու ոմանց էլ դատեն, իսկ ովքեր մտածում են, որ բժշկությունը մասնագիտություն է և ոչ թե բարեգործություն այ իրենց էլ ցույց տան դրսի ճամփեն, թող գնան փող աշխատեն։

----------


## Freeman

> Հայաստանում հզոր բժիշկներ շատ կան ու Վիշապն էլ ասաց, որ մանավանդ սրտաբանները շատ ուժեղ են և դա չքննարկվող փաստ ա։


Չհամաձայնվեցի, շատ չկան, դաժե նորմալ կամ ադեկվատ բժիշկներ քիչ կան։
Ուղղակի էդ բժիշկներից մի քանիսն էլ շատ լավն են, երևի դու ու Վիշապը իրանց եք հանդիպել։
Ասենք մենակ իմ առաջվա կուրսից սրտաբանական ա շարունակում մի երեսուն հոգի, էս պահին իրանց մեջ ոչ մեկի չեմ հիշում, ում ես կվստահեի։ Երկու հոգիկա, որ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ հետո գործեն ունենալու ու իրանցից մեկը երևի ամենավատն ա ։Դ

Էս ընթացքում սրտաբանություն անցել եմ մի տաս հոգու մոտ, որոնցից երկուսին կվստահեի (իրանցից էլ մեկը ուղղակինորմալ ա, իսկ մյուսը շատ՝ լավը)։
Կոնկրետ սրտաբանության հետ կապված լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ՝ սխալ բուժելու ու երևի  գումարայինը  երկու-երեք սրտաբան կա, ում կվստահեմ։
Էլի մարդիկ կայն, բայց մեծ մասը էլ էստեղ չեն։
Այ սրտային վիրաբուժությանը մոտիկից ծանոթ չեմ, հիմնականում լավերին եմ ճանաչում, ու սխալ բուժումների մասին մենակ "չերեզներով" եմ լսել, չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ բան ասեմ։




> Ընդամենը պետք է կիսագրագետ ու անգրագետ եսիմ ինչերին գործից հանեն ռադ անեն ու ոմանց էլ դատեն, ։


Աս մասի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, էս պահին հայաստանում առողջապահության համակարգը ուղղելու *երկրորդ* քայլը էս եմ տեսնում։




> իսկ ովքեր մտածում են, որ բժշկությունը մասնագիտություն է և ոչ թե բարեգործություն այ իրենց էլ ցույց տան դրսի ճամփեն, թող գնան փող աշխատեն։


Իսկ էս պահով, եթե կուզես, ուրիշ թեմայում, կամ մի օր ոչ վիրտուալ կքննարկենք ։Դ 
Չեմ համարում, որ բժշկությունը բարեգործություն ա, բայց էն, որ բժշքկը պետք  ա լինի մնաածի համեմատ մեղմ ասած՝ ավելի պատասխանատու ու բարեխիճ, անքննելի ա։

----------

Gayl (04.02.2018), Ուլուանա (04.02.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞, վերջույթը հակառակ կողմով կպցնելու իմաստը ո՞րն է. շատ տարօրինակ տեսք ունի։


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ խի են տենց արել, ինձ թվում ա կոնկրետ էս դեպքի առանձնահատկություններից ա կախված եղել, թե ոնց կվերականգնեն։
Ամպուտացված վերջույթը վերկանգնելու ժամանակ հիմնական բաները, որոնց բժիշկը ուշադրություն ա դարձնում՝ վերջույթի վիճակն ա ու տվյալ հատվածի անոթների ու նյարդերի վիճակը։

----------

ivy (04.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Չհամաձայնվեցի, շատ չկան, դաժե նորմալ կամ ադեկվատ բժիշկներ քիչ կան։
> Ուղղակի էդ բժիշկներից մի քանիսն էլ շատ լավն են, երևի դու ու Վիշապը իրանց եք հանդիպել։
> Ասենք մենակ իմ առաջվա կուրսից սրտաբանական ա շարունակում մի երեսուն հոգի, էս պահին իրանց մեջ ոչ մեկի չեմ հիշում, ում ես կվստահեի։ Երկու հոգիկա, որ հաստատ գիտեմ, որ հետո գործեն ունենալու ու իրանցից մեկը երևի ամենավատն ա ։Դ
> 
> Էս ընթացքում սրտաբանություն անցել եմ մի տաս հոգու մոտ, որոնցից երկուսին կվստահեի (իրանցից էլ մեկը ուղղակինորմալ ա, իսկ մյուսը շատ՝ լավը)։
> Կոնկրետ սրտաբանության հետ կապված լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ՝ սխալ բուժելու ու երևի  գումարայինը  երկու-երեք սրտաբան կա, ում կվստահեմ։
> Էլի մարդիկ կայն, բայց մեծ մասը էլ էստեղ չեն։
> Այ սրտային վիրաբուժությանը մոտիկից ծանոթ չեմ, հիմնականում լավերին եմ ճանաչում, ու սխալ բուժումների մասին մենակ "չերեզներով" եմ լսել, չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ բան ասեմ։
> 
> ...


Կներես, սրտաբան ասելով սրտային վիրաբուժ նկատի ունեի։
Ոչ մեկ չի ասել, սր բժիշկը չպիտի լավ ապրի կամ ամվճար բուժի։ Հակառակը ես այն մտքին եմ, որ պիտի շատ լավ ապրի, գումարային ոչ մի խնդիր չունենա։ Բայց նրանք ովքեր դառնում են բժիշկ, որովհետև մեջը լավ փող կա էդ արդեն չգիտեմ ինչ ա կոչվում, բժիշկը առաջնահերթ փողին տուրք չտա։
Թազա դեպք եմ ասում, էնքան թազա, որ հիվանդը դեռ դուրս չի գրվել։
Էս մեր ախպոր մոտ ողնաշարի խնդիր կա, մոտը նենց պրիստուպ ա սկսվում, որ ցավից պոլը ճանգռում ա։ Կարճ ասած վիրահատության կարիք ունի, դե գումարն էլ ամբողջությամբ ՊՆ-ն ա փոխանցում ու նենց ա, որ փոխանցում ա, հա կարողա մի քիչ ուշացնի և այլն, բայց հաստատ փոխանցում ա։ Շատ հայտնի բժիշկը հրաժարվում ա վիրահատություն անելուց պատճառաբանելով, որ ինքը պրոֆեսոր մարդ ա հո չի սպասելաու մինչև փոխանցեն ու մարդ ես բա, որ քիչ փոխանցեն? վերջը ասում են պրոֆեսոր ջան էդ վիրահատությունից հասանելիքդ ասա տանք  ու էլ մի բզբզա։ Դե բնականաբար համ էդ փողն են տալիս համ էլ փողը կփոխանցեն ու վստահ եմ դնելու ա գրպանը։ Է հա շատ ուժեղ ա իր ա մասնագիտության մեջ, բայց դե տեսնում ես մարդը տանջվում ա ու ոչ մեկ չի ասել անվճար վիրահատի, խի ես քեզ տենց պահում?

----------

Freeman (04.02.2018), Գաղթական (04.02.2018), Ուլուանա (04.02.2018)

----------


## Freeman

Էհ, իսկ կառավարությունն, ԱՆ-ն ու ՊՆ-ն ջանք չխնայեցին, որ ստիպեն այաստանի ապագա երևի  ամենալավ նյարդավիրաբույժն (ինձ նկատի չունեմ ։դ ) արտագաղթի)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ով պատահի՝ բողոքում էր, թե «սրանց բժիշկները լավը չեն, մերոնց չեն հասնի, տեխնիկան վերցնես ու իրանց թափես»..
> 
> Ընդ որում՝ հին Սավոկից բոլորից կարելիա լսել սենց բաներ:
> 
> ՈՒ էս ամենը մի հայ տղու նոր բիզնես-մտքի էր հանգեցրել:
> Ռոտերդամի իր խանութում մի հատուկ հեռախոս էր դրել՝ ուղիղ կապ Երևանի հետ:
> Զամգում ես Երևանում նստած բժշկին ու կոնսուլտացիա անցնում:
> Թե ինչքանով էր օգուտ տալիս՝ չգիտեմ, բայց մեծ հերթ էր ))
> 
> Վաղուցվա պատմությունա բայց, չգիտեմ հիմա ինչա եղել:


Չգիտեմ Բելգիայում ոնց է, Ավստրալիայում բժիշկները ռոբոտի պես են աշխատում։ Անալիզներ են վերցնում, հայտնաբերում նորմայից շեղվող ցուցիչը, նշանակում դեղ, որը պիտի դա նորմայի մեջ բերի։ Կարող է այդ ցուցիչը տվյալ պահին քեզ անհանգստացնող հիվանդության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի։ Կամ ունի, բայց ընդամենը հետևանք է, տակը ուրիշ պրոբլեմ կա, որը եթե ուղղես, ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ շեղված ցուցչին էլ նորմայի մեջ կգա։ Բայց չէ, արի էդ դեղը փորձենք, եթե չօգնեց, նոր կշարունակենք մտածել։ Ու դա դեռ լավագուն դեպքում։ Վատագույն դեպքում քո աչքի առաջ գուգլում են նկարագրածդ սիմպտոմները, ու դեղ նշանակում ըստ այդմ։ Դժվար չէ զարմանալ, որ "սավոկից" ելած մարդիկ մանթո են ընկնում նման մոտեցումից։ Մեզ մոտ կարող է լիքը անբարեխիղճ բժիշկներ կան, բայց այն քիչ բարեխիղճները մտածել գիտեն։

----------

Գաղթական (04.02.2018), Վիշապ (04.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞, վերջույթը հակառակ կողմով կպցնելու իմաստը ո՞րն է. շատ տարօրինակ տեսք ունի։


Իմ հասկանալով, կտրվածքների ոսկորների ու նյարդերի դիրքերից ելնելով, թարս են կպցրել մաքսիմում ֆունկցիոնալություն ապահովելու համար, այսինքն ֆունկցիոնալությունն ավելի բարձր պլանում է եղել քան թե «էսթետիկան»։ Կարելի է ենթադրել, պացիենտի կամ ծնողների հետ համաձայնեցրել են։

----------

ivy (05.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ Բելգիայում ոնց է, Ավստրալիայում բժիշկները ռոբոտի պես են աշխատում։ Անալիզներ են վերցնում, հայտնաբերում նորմայից շեղվող ցուցիչը, նշանակում դեղ, որը պիտի դա նորմայի մեջ բերի։ Կարող է այդ ցուցիչը տվյալ պահին քեզ անհանգստացնող հիվանդության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի։ Կամ ունի, բայց ընդամենը հետևանք է, տակը ուրիշ պրոբլեմ կա, որը եթե ուղղես, ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ շեղված ցուցչին էլ նորմայի մեջ կգա։ Բայց չէ, արի էդ դեղը փորձենք, եթե չօգնեց, նոր կշարունակենք մտածել։ Ու դա դեռ լավագուն դեպքում։ Վատագույն դեպքում քո աչքի առաջ գուգլում են նկարագրածդ սիմպտոմները, ու դեղ նշանակում ըստ այդմ։ Դժվար չէ զարմանալ, որ "սավոկից" ելած մարդիկ մանթո են ընկնում նման մոտեցումից։ Մեզ մոտ կարող է լիքը անբարեխիղճ բժիշկներ կան, բայց այն քիչ բարեխիղճները մտածել գիտեն։


Ինձ մոտ էլ քնի ժամանակ շնչառության խանգարում հայտնաբերվեց, միանքամից շնչառական ապարատ առաջարկեցին երկու տարբեր բժշկական հաստատություններում, առանց խորանալու պատճառների մեջ։ Իսկ շնչառական ապարատ օգտագործելուց կախվածություն է առջանում (central sleep apnea), որը շնչառական ապարատը ցմահ դեղատոմս է փաստորեն դարձնում։ Ես փոխեցի ապրելակերպս, հիմա քչից շատից նորմալ քնում եմ, համենայն դեպս շունչս չի կտրվում, հոգնածությունս էլ անցել է։ Ու իմ փորձից է առաջացել իմ բացասական վերաբերմունքը թե բժիշկների ու թե դասական բժշկության նկատմամբ։ Ու իմ հանդիպած շատ բժիշկներ ծխողներ են ու ճարպակալությամբ տառապողներ, մեկը ասի՝  մի հատ հլը ձեզ նայեք, նոր ուրիշներին բուժեք :Ճ

----------

One_Way_Ticket (05.02.2018), Գաղթական (04.02.2018), Ուլուանա (04.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մեզ մոտ կարող է լիքը անբարեխիղճ բժիշկներ կան, բայց այն քիչ բարեխիղճները մտածել գիտեն։


Ի դեպ՝ անբարեխիղճ վերաբերմունքի մի դեպք էլ ասեմ:

Սրանից մի 7-8 տարի առաջ գործիս տեղը դեպք էր եղել: Զբաղված էի մի տարածքում, ուր քիչ առաջ մատակարարված նյութեր էին տեղադրված՝ պատվանդանների վրա: ՈԻ դրանցից մեկի հենակներից մեկը, ինչպես հետագայում պարզվեց, բացակայում էր՝ մատակարարի մեղքով:
Անհավասարակշռությունից հենց էդ պահին դա որոշեց ընկնի վրաս:
Ընդհանուր կշիռը մոտ 120-130կգ:
Ինքը հետևից ընկավ գլխիս, ես էլ՝ դեմքով դիմացս դրված մետաղյա կառի վրա:

Շատ չերկարացնեմ՝ 3 կոտրված ատամ, պատռված շրթունք ու տենց:

Տենց արունլվա ինձ բերեցին շտապ օգնություն:
Քանի որ գիշերվա հազարն էր, միայն մի բժիշկ էր ներկա, նրան էլ, ասին, պիտի սպասես՝ ուրիշների մոտա զբաղված:

ՈՒ տենց ես առանց չափազանցնելու 1.5ժ սպասում էի:
Մի թղթի կտոր էլ քույրն էր բերել, որ պահեմ կանգ չառնող արյան վրա:

Ինչ արեցի՝ անգամ ցավազրկող չտվեցին: Ասումա՝ մինչև բժիշկը չգա չնշանակի, իրավունք չունեմ:
Ախպեր հլը նկատելի ուռող շրթունքը մի կողմ, 3 հատ ատամա կոտրվել..
Կապ չունի՝ սպասի..

Վերջը 2 հոգով եկան, տարան մեծ լամպերի տակ պառկացրին, զննեցին-զննեցին, ասին՝ լավ տի ըլի, առ քեզ ցավազրկող, շրթունքն իրան-իրան կկպնի, վաղը կգնաս ատամնաբույժի, էս էլ քեզ 3 օրվա տանը մնալու տեղեկանք:

Նորից տաքսին հետ բերեց գործիս տեղը, որ թղթերը հանձնեմ, կցեն դոսյեին:
Հայելու մոտ մի քիչ շրթունքս բզբզեցի ու միջից կոտրված ատամի կտոր հանեցի:
Թե դրանց լամպերը ինչի դա ցույց չէին տվել՝ չգիտեմ:

Ընտանեկան բժիշկս էլ չէր դադարում դրանց քֆրտելուց:
Նախ ուղարկեց շրթունքը կարելու, հետո էլ՝ թեթև ուղեղի ցնցում դիագնոզով ասեց 6 շաբաթ ոչ մի գործ..

----------


## Freeman

> Ինձ մոտ էլ քնի ժամանակ շնչառության խանգարում հայտնաբերվեց, միանքամից շնչառական ապարատ առաջարկեցին երկու տարբեր բժշկական հաստատություններում, առանց խորանալու պատճառների մեջ։ Իսկ շնչառական ապարատ օգտագործելուց կախվածություն է առջանում (central sleep apnea), որը շնչառական ապարատը ցմահ դեղատոմս է փաստորեն դարձնում։ Ես փոխեցի ապրելակերպս, հիմա քչից շատից նորմալ քնում եմ, համենայն դեպս շունչս չի կտրվում, հոգնածությունս էլ անցել է։ Ու իմ փորձից է առաջացել իմ բացասական վերաբերմունքը թե բժիշկների ու թե դասական բժշկության նկատմամբ։


Դասական բժշկության հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը փոխելը մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա էս դեպքում, բայց դե, էդ չէի ասում ։Դ




> Ու իմ հանդիպած շատ բժիշկներ ծխողներ են ու ճարպակալությամբ տառապողներ, մեկը ասի՝  մի հատ հլը ձեզ նայեք, նոր ուրիշներին բուժեք :Ճ


Էս էի ասում,այ էս պահը երբեք չեմ հասկացել՝ դու չգիտես էդ մարդը խի ա ծխում ու խի  ա չաղ, իրա գործն ա՝ քեզ բուժելն ու ասելը, թե ինչն ա օգուտ, ինչը վնաս։ Էն որ ինքը անում ա մի բան, որը վնաս ա, էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ մի բանը օգուտ ա։ Ինքը քեզ չի ասում՝ իմ կյանքի օրինակին հետևի, ինքը ասում ա՝ էսինչ բանը վնաս ա։

Հա, դու էլ կարաս ծխես, կարաս թոքի քաղցկեղ էլ ունենաս ու ծխես, ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի զոռով քեզ չթողնի, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ կարաս իմանաս էլ, որ էդ վնաս ա ու ինչ-որ մեկին ասես էլ։ Եթե էդ ինչ-որ մեկին իրա առողջությունը հետաքրքրում ա՝ ինքն կլսի, եթե չէ՝ չի լսի, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչ պիտի մտաի, որ ուղղակի քո օրինակին հետևի ։Դ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս էի ասում,այ էս պահը երբեք չեմ հասկացել՝ դու չգիտես էդ մարդը խի ա ծխում ու խի  ա չաղ, իրա գործն ա՝ քեզ բուժելն ու ասելը, թե ինչն ա օգուտ, ինչը վնաս։ Էն որ ինքը անում ա մի բան, որը վնաս ա, էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ մի բանը օգուտ ա։ Ինքը քեզ չի ասում՝ իմ կյանքի օրինակին հետևի, ինքը ասում ա՝ էսինչ բանը վնաս ա։
> 
> Հա, դու էլ կարաս ծխես, կարաս թոքի քաղցկեղ էլ ունենաս ու ծխես, ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի զոռով քեզ չթողնի, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ կարաս իմանաս էլ, որ էդ վնաս ա ու ինչ-որ մեկին ասես էլ։ Եթե էդ ինչ-որ մեկին իրա առողջությունը հետաքրքրում ա՝ ինքն կլսի, եթե չէ՝ չի լսի, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչ պիտի մտաի, որ ուղղակի քո օրինակին հետևի ։Դ


Էդ մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե լողալ չկարողացողից լողալ սովորես, ինչ է, թե ինքը տեսական մասը լավ գիտի։ Կամ պատկերացրու, մարզասրահում նեղ ուսերով ու կախ ընկած փորով մեկը բոդիբիլդինգ ա սովորեցնում։ Կամ ասենք՝ կյանքում որևէ աշխատող ծրագիր չգրած մարդը ծրագրավորում է սովորեցնում․․․ Կարող են, բան չասի, ուղղակի սեփական օրինակի, կամքի, փորձի բացակայությունը էդ բժշկի ասածները դարձնում է անարժանահավատ, ու ինձ էլ իրավունք է տալիս կասկածելու բժշկի կոմպետենտությանը։ Օրինակ ասենք եթե սվաղչին ծխի ու ասի ծխելը առողջությանը վնաս է, ապա դա չի խանգարի իրեն սվաղի գործ անելու, իսկ եթե ասենք թոքաբանը ծխի, ես կասկածում եմ, որ իր մոտ շատերը կուզենան բուժվել ։Ճ

Հ․Գ․ Դասական բժշկությունը մարդկանց վերաբերվում է որպես բանականությունից ու կամքից զուրկ, փչանալու ու ռեմոնտի ենթակա առարկաների, որոնք պարտադիր պիտի փող կամ ապահովագրություն ունենան։

----------

Ուլուանա (05.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե լողալ չկարողացողից լողալ սովորես, ինչ է, թե ինքը տեսական մասը լավ գիտի։ Կամ պատկերացրու, մարզասրահում նեղ ուսերով ու կախ ընկած փորով մեկը բոդիբիլդինգ ա սովորեցնում։ Կամ ասենք՝ կյանքում որևէ աշխատող ծրագիր չգրած մարդը ծրագրավորում է սովորեցնում․․․ Կարող են, բան չասի, ուղղակի սեփական օրինակի, կամքի, փորձի բացակայությունը էդ բժշկի ասածները դարձնում է անարժանահավատ, ու ինձ էլ իրավունք է տալիս կասկածելու բժշկի կոմպետենտությանը։ Օրինակ ասենք եթե սվաղչին ծխի ու ասի ծխելը առողջությանը վնաս է, ապա դա չի խանգարի իրեն սվաղի գործ անելու, իսկ եթե ասենք թոքաբանը ծխի, ես կասկածում եմ, որ իր մոտ շատերը կուզենան բուժվել ։Ճ
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Դասական բժշկությունը մարդկանց վերաբերվում է որպես բանականությունից ու կամքից զուրկ, փչանալու ու ռեմոնտի ենթակա առարկաների, որոնք պարտադիր պիտի փող կամ ապահովագրություն ունենան։


Ես ծխում եմ ու իմ փորձից գիտեմ, որ էդ զիբիլն ինձ վնասում է ու կարող եմ ցանկացածին խորհուրդ տալ չծխել, իսկ ծխող բժիշկն էլ կարող է ինձ ապացուցել, թե խի ա վնաս? Ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում խի ա ինքը ծխում, որովհետև ինձ հետաքրքրում ա խի ա վնաս ու տվյալ բժիշկն էլ ապացուցում է խի ա վնաս։ Կարող ա 18 տարեկանում փորձելա ու խրվելա մեջը, իսկ հիմա կամքի ուժ չունի, սր թարգի։ Ինքը վստահ ա, որ վնաս ա, բայց չի կարողանում թարգի ու դա ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ ինքը մասնագետ չի։
Լողալ չիմացողը լողից չի կարող խորհուրդ տալ, իսկ բժիշկը կարող է իր մասնագիտականի հետ կապված բուժի անկախ նրանից ինքը ծխում ա, թե դեղ անող ա։
Բժիշկը ոչ հերս ա ու ոչ էլ հորոխպերս ա, որ իրանից օրինակ վերձնեմ կարևորը մասնագետ լինի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես ծխում եմ ու իմ փորձից գիտեմ, որ էդ զիբիլն ինձ վնասում է ու կարող եմ ցանկացածին խորհուրդ տալ չծխել, իսկ ծխող բժիշկն էլ կարող է ինձ ապացուցել, թե խի ա վնաս? Ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում խի ա ինքը ծխում, որովհետև ինձ հետաքրքրում ա խի ա վնաս ու տվյալ բժիշկն էլ ապացուցում է խի ա վնաս։ Կարող ա 18 տարեկանում փորձելա ու խրվելա մեջը, իսկ հիմա կամքի ուժ չունի, սր թարգի։ Ինքը վստահ ա, որ վնաս ա, բայց չի կարողանում թարգի ու դա ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ ինքը մասնագետ չի։
> Լողալ չիմացողը լողից չի կարող խորհուրդ տալ, իսկ բժիշկը կարող է իր մասնագիտականի հետ կապված բուժի անկախ նրանից ինքը ծխում ա, թե դեղ անող ա։
> Բժիշկը ոչ հերս ա ու ոչ էլ հորոխպերս ա, որ իրանից օրինակ վերձնեմ կարևորը մասնագետ լինի։


Օրինակ վերցնելու հարց չի, մասնագիտական հմտությունները սեփական անձի վրա կիրառելու հարց է, ծխող բժիշկը նայվում ա որպես ծակ կոշիկներով կոշկակար, այսինքն՝ ծիծաղելի։ Իմ տեսակետից ապրելակերպի հետ խնդիրներ ունեցող բժիշկները ծիծաղելի են ու անվստահելի, ինչքան էլ լիքը փիլիսոփայենք էս հարցի շուրջ։

----------


## Gayl

> Օրինակ վերցնելու հարց չի, մասնագիտական հմտությունները սեփական անձի վրա կիրառելու հարց է, ծխող բժիշկը նայվում ա որպես ծակ կոշիկներով կոշկակար, այսինքն՝ ծիծաղելի։ Իմ տեսակետից ապրելակերպի հետ խնդիրներ ունեցող բժիշկները ծիծաղելի են ու անվստահելի, ինչքան էլ լիքը փիլիսոփայենք էս հարցի շուրջ։


Նույնն է, որ ֆուտբոլի թիմի մարզչից պահանջես, որ ինքը լինի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, մինչդեռ աշխարհի ամենալավ մարզիչներից ոմանք, օրինակ Մոուրինյոն ֆուտբոլիստ չեն կամ բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը, օրինակ Մարադոնան որպես մարզիչ շատ թույլ ա։ Ոչ մի դեպքում փիլիսոփայելու խնդիր չկա, որովհետև նրա ծխել կամ չծխելը շատ քիչ էական ա, չծխող բժիշկը ոչ մի դեպքում վստահելի չի։ Հազարումի պատճառ կա, թե խի ա ծխել ու խի չի թարգում։
Միայն, թե միշտ զարմացել եմ խիրուրգների վրա, այ իրանց ծխելը իմ համար մի փոքր անհասկանալի ա, ոնց որ պրոֆ. շախմատիստը ծխի։

----------


## laro

> Նույնն է, որ ֆուտբոլի թիմի մարզչից պահանջես, որ ինքը լինի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, մինչդեռ աշխարհի ամենալավ մարզիչներից ոմանք, օրինակ Մոուրինյոն ֆուտբոլիստ չեն կամ բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը, օրինակ Մարադոնան որպես մարզիչ շատ թույլ ա։ Ոչ մի դեպքում փիլիսոփայելու խնդիր չկա, որովհետև նրա ծխել կամ չծխելը շատ քիչ էական ա, չծխող բժիշկը ոչ մի դեպքում վստահելի չի։ Հազարումի պատճառ կա, թե խի ա ծխել ու խի չի թարգում։
> Միայն, թե միշտ զարմացել եմ խիրուրգների վրա, այ իրանց ծխելը իմ համար մի փոքր անհասկանալի ա, ոնց որ պրոֆ. շախմատիստը ծխի։


Սաղ հեչ, խիրուրգը մեջ ։Դ Էդ խի որ։

----------


## Gayl

> Սաղ հեչ, խիրուրգը մեջ ։Դ Էդ խի որ։


Վիրահատության ժամանակ ծխելն արգելվում ա չէ?։ճճ
Եթե վիրահատությունը մի քանի ժամ է ուրեմն հաստատ ուղեղը սկսելու է սիգարետի մասին մտածել ու դա պիտի որ բավականին խանգարող համագանք լինի։ Ես եթե 2 ժամ չծխեմ կսկսեմ միայն ու միայն սիգարետի մասին մտածել ու եթե գործ եմ անում գոնե ժամը մեկ անպայման դադար եմ տալիս, որ չխանգարի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավն ա  :LOL: 

«Մեզի փոխարեն լաբորատորիային թեյի գույն եմ տվել և ստացել մեզի պատասխան»

----------

Arpine (13.03.2018), Freeman (07.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

:LOL:  :LOL: 
Մենք որ կլուբներում քարշ էինք գալիս իրանք գիշերները տանջվում դաս էին սովորում, էնքան սովորեցին, որ սկսեցին թեյը չիշիկից չտարբերել :LOL:

----------


## laro

> Վիրահատության ժամանակ ծխելն արգելվում ա չէ?։ճճ
> Եթե վիրահատությունը մի քանի ժամ է ուրեմն հաստատ ուղեղը սկսելու է սիգարետի մասին մտածել ու դա պիտի որ բավականին խանգարող համագանք լինի։ Ես եթե 2 ժամ չծխեմ կսկսեմ միայն ու միայն սիգարետի մասին մտածել ու եթե գործ եմ անում գոնե ժամը մեկ անպայման դադար եմ տալիս, որ չխանգարի։


Որ տենց լինի էնքան խանգարող հանգամանք կա։ Էդ ընթացքը վիրահատության իրականում հավես ա անցնում, անեկդոտներով, ասել խոսելով քույրերի ու բժիշկների հետ։ Դա ասենք ճողվածքների, կամ նենց վիրահատություններ ժամանակ, որոնք պլանային են, առանց բարդությունների։ Հակառակ դեպքում պարզ ա, դրա ժամանակը չկա։ Բայց ցանկացած դեպքում չի կարա տուժի վիրաբուժի  ուշադրությունը, որովհետև ինքը անընդհատ նույն բանը չի անում, անընդհատ նոր խնդիր կա իր առաջ, էդ դինամիկ պրոցես ա, լարված աշխատանք։ Ու ի վերջո վիրահատական սեղանին պացիենտ ա, դա պատասխանատվություն ա ու շատ մեծ։ Եսլի շտո՝ ավարտելուց հետո կարելը կթողի ասիստենտի վրա, շուտ դուրս  կգա, կամ էլ մենք կկարենք, ուսանողներս։ Ու դա նրա համար, որ կարելը ձանձրալի պրոցես ա իր համար արդեն։  Այ ստեղ գնա ու պանիկա արա, այո, մենք՝ ուսանողներս, ավելի ճիշտ լավ ուսանողներս, որոնք կարում են կարեն ու բավականաչափ ակտիվ իրանց առաջ են բռթում, քույրերի քիթ ու մուննաթը տանում իրանց էշն են քշում ու լվացվում են, կարեր են դնում մաշկ ենթամաշկի  :Tongue:  հ․գ․եթե օրդինատորը էդ թույն շանսը ձեռքիցդ չի խլում ։Դ

----------

Arpine (13.03.2018), Progart (07.02.2018)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

2018 թիվ ենք մտել, որոշ մարդիկ դեռ թեյին "թեյի գույն" են ասում  :Fool:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> 2018 թիվ ենք մտել, որոշ մարդիկ դեռ թեյին "թեյի գույն" են ասում


Կարծեմ հիմիկվա թեյերի մեծամասնությունը հենց _թեյի գույն_ են  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Էդ մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե լողալ չկարողացողից լողալ սովորես, ինչ է, թե ինքը տեսական մասը լավ գիտի։ Կամ պատկերացրու, մարզասրահում նեղ ուսերով ու կախ ընկած փորով մեկը բոդիբիլդինգ ա սովորեցնում։ Կամ ասենք՝ կյանքում որևէ աշխատող ծրագիր չգրած մարդը ծրագրավորում է սովորեցնում․․․ Կարող են, բան չասի, ուղղակի սեփական օրինակի, կամքի, փորձի բացակայությունը էդ բժշկի ասածները դարձնում է անարժանահավատ, ու ինձ էլ իրավունք է տալիս կասկածելու բժշկի կոմպետենտությանը։ Օրինակ ասենք եթե սվաղչին ծխի ու ասի ծխելը առողջությանը վնաս է, ապա դա չի խանգարի իրեն սվաղի գործ անելու, իսկ եթե ասենք թոքաբանը ծխի, ես կասկածում եմ, որ իր մոտ շատերը կուզենան բուժվել ։Ճ


Գայլն արդեն էս մասին պատասխանեց, մենակ ավելացնեմ` բժիշկն ունի ինֆորմացիա, էդ ինֆորմացիան տալիս ա քեզ։
Թե ինքը ոնց ա վարվում դրա հետ` էդ արդեն քո գործը չի, թե դու ինչ կանես էդ ինֆորմացիայի հետ` էդ էլ քո գործն ա, ցանկացած պահի կարաս բուժումից հրաժարվես, լավ գիտակցելով, թե  ինչ ես անում, գնաս ծլես,, խմես, շնանաս ։դ ինչքան աշխարհայացք ու եթե մարդը ուզում ա ծխի, հաշվում ա դրանից եկող բացասական կողմերը ու մտածում ա, որ էդ թողելու պատճառ չի, չի նշանակում, որ ինքը կամքի ուժ չունի։ 




> Հ․Գ․ Դասական բժշկությունը մարդկանց վերաբերվում է որպես բանականությունից ու կամքից զուրկ, փչանալու ու ռեմոնտի ենթակա առարկաների,


Տենց չի, Էս ԱՀԿ-ի կողմից "առողջություն" տերմինի սահմանումն ա, ոնց տեսնում ես` դասական բժշկության մեջ մարդը լավ էլ մարդ ա, ոչ թե սարքավորում։




> Health is the level of functional and metabolic efficiency of a living organism. The World Health Organization (WHO) defined human health in its broader sense in its 1948 constitution as "a state of complete physical, mental, and social well-being and not merely the absence of disease or infirmity.





> որոնք պարտադիր պիտի փող կամ ապահովագրություն ունենան։


Դե կներես, որ մարդկության ռեսուրսները սահմանափակ են ։դ Երևի անվերջ քանակով դեղ ու հիվանդանոցային մահճակալներ ունենք, իսկ էդ ստոր բժիշկները հաց էլ չեն ուտում ու մարդկանցից հավայի տեղը փող են քամում, ու երևի ոչ մեկ անվճար բուժօգնության չի ստանում։

----------


## Freeman

> Վիրահատության ժամանակ ծխելն արգելվում ա չէ?։ճճ
> Եթե վիրահատությունը մի քանի ժամ է ուրեմն հաստատ ուղեղը սկսելու է սիգարետի մասին մտածել ու դա պիտի որ բավականին խանգարող համագանք լինի։ Ես եթե 2 ժամ չծխեմ կսկսեմ միայն ու միայն սիգարետի մասին մտածել ու եթե գործ եմ անում գոնե ժամը մեկ անպայման դադար եմ տալիս, որ չխանգարի։



Կարա ընդմիջում անի, ծխի։
Վապշե ընդմիջումներով ու իրար փոխարինելով վիրահատելը ամենաճիշտ եղանակն ա` դաժե եթե չես ծխում,  մի քանի ժամ չես կարա լարված գործ անես ու ոչ մի մանր սխալ չանես։ Մանավանդ, որ որոշ դեպքերում էդ մի քանի ժամը քսան ժամն ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Որ տենց լինի էնքան խանգարող հանգամանք կա։ Էդ ընթացքը վիրահատության իրականում հավես ա անցնում, անեկդոտներով, ասել խոսելով քույրերի ու բժիշկների հետ։ Դա ասենք ճողվածքների, կամ նենց վիրահատություններ ժամանակ, որոնք պլանային են, առանց բարդությունների։ Հակառակ դեպքում պարզ ա, դրա ժամանակը չկա։ Բայց ցանկացած դեպքում չի կարա տուժի վիրաբուժի  ուշադրությունը, որովհետև ինքը անընդհատ նույն բանը չի անում, անընդհատ նոր խնդիր կա իր առաջ, էդ դինամիկ պրոցես ա, լարված աշխատանք։ Ու ի վերջո վիրահատական սեղանին պացիենտ ա, դա պատասխանատվություն ա ու շատ մեծ։ Եսլի շտո՝ ավարտելուց հետո կարելը կթողի ասիստենտի վրա, շուտ դուրս  կգա, կամ էլ մենք կկարենք, ուսանողներս։ Ու դա նրա համար, որ կարելը ձանձրալի պրոցես ա իր համար արդեն։  Այ ստեղ գնա ու պանիկա արա, այո, մենք՝ ուսանողներս, ավելի ճիշտ լավ ուսանողներս, որոնք կարում են կարեն ու բավականաչափ ակտիվ իրանց առաջ են բռթում, քույրերի քիթ ու մուննաթը տանում իրանց էշն են քշում ու լվացվում են, կարեր են դնում մաշկ ենթամաշկի  հ․գ․եթե օրդինատորը էդ թույն շանսը ձեռքիցդ չի խլում ։Դ


Ես ընթացքի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեմ, իսկ այլ խանգարող հանգամանքները չխառնենք էս հանգամանքի հետ, որովհետև ծխող մարդու մոտ հենց սկսեց սիգարետի պահանջ զգացվել էդ շատ ահավոր երևույթ ա, լարված ու պատասխանատու վիճակում դու չպիտի մտածես սիգարետի մասին ու կապ չունի, թե ընթացքում ինչ առաջադրնքներ ու խնդիրներ են առաջանում, էդ խնդիրները լուծելու համար ուղեղդ պիտի հանգիստ լինի։ 
Այ եթե էդպիսի բժիշկները ընթացքում կարողանում են արանք ճղեն ու ծխեն դա արդեն այլ հարց է ու իմ հարցի մասնակի պատասխանն է։
Հեսա գնամ ու պանիկա անեմ։ճճճճ նորմալ երևույթա, որ ուսանողներին ինչ որ բաներ վստահում են, շատ ողջունելի է։

----------


## Gayl

> Կարա ընդմիջում անի, ծխի։
> Վապշե ընդմիջումներով ու իրար փոխարինելով վիրահատելը ամենաճիշտ եղանակն ա` դաժե եթե չես ծխում,  մի քանի ժամ չես կարա լարված գործ անես ու ոչ մի մանր սխալ չանես։ Մանավանդ, որ որոշ դեպքերում էդ մի քանի ժամը քսան ժամն ա։


Այ հիմա արդեն պարզա։ճճճ
Անկեղծ ասած ես 2-3 ժամ նկատի ունեի։ճճ

----------


## Gayl

> ... շնանաս ։դ ։


Խնդրում եմ սեքսի մասին հարգալից արտահայտվել, հաճելի երևույթները չեն վատաբանում։ճճճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե կներես, որ մարդկության ռեսուրսները սահմանափակ են ։դ Երևի անվերջ քանակով դեղ ու հիվանդանոցային մահճակալներ ունենք, իսկ էդ ստոր բժիշկները հաց էլ չեն ուտում ու մարդկանցից հավայի տեղը փող են քամում, ու երևի ոչ մեկ անվճար բուժօգնության չի ստանում։


Ապեր, իմ կարծիքով օրինակ Հայաստանի առողջապահության նախարարությունը եթե ուզենա, մինիմում 20-30 տոկոսով կպակասեցնի Հայաստանում հիվանդների թիվը, ծախսերը ուղղելով սպորտային միջոցառումներ, առողջ սննդի կազմակերպում ու պոզիտիվ պրոպագանդա: Բայց դա ձեռ չի տալիս կարճաժամկետ շահերի տեսակետից: Դու ինքան ուզում ես սահմանումներ բեր, բայց բիզնես շահերը սահմանումներով չեն որոշվում, այլ՝ եկամտի աղբյուրներով:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.02.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Ապեր, իմ կարծիքով օրինակ Հայաստանի առողջապահության նախարարությունը եթե ուզենա, մինիմում 20-30 տոկոսով կպակասեցնի Հայաստանում հիվանդների թիվը, ծախսերը ուղղելով սպորտային միջոցառումներ, առողջ սննդի կազմակերպում ու պոզիտիվ պրոպագանդա: Բայց դա ձեռ չի տալիս կարճաժամկետ շահերի տեսակետից: Դու ինքան ուզում ես սահմանումներ բեր, բայց բիզնես շահերը սահմանումներով չեն որոշվում, այլ՝ եկամտի աղբյուրներով:


Բրո, առողջապահության նախարարությունը բացարձակ կապ չունի դասական բժշկության հետ։
Թե մի քանի անգրագետ իրանց շահերի համար ինչ կարան անեն, էդ ուրիշ հարց ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Իսկ գոնե բժշկության հետ կապ ունի՞, ես դրանց... :Ճ

Հ.Գ. Իսկ Այվին չի ասու՞մ, թե ինչը իրեն դրդեց սույն թեման բացելու, ու որն ա իր վերաբերմունքը:

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ գոնե բժշկության հետ կապ ունի՞, ես դրանց... :Ճ
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ Այվին չի ասու՞մ, թե ինչը իրեն դրդեց սույն թեման բացելու, ու որն ա իր վերաբերմունքը:


Էնքան կապ չունի, ինչքան կուզեինք)
Ինքը երևի էն կեղծ անալիզների մասին գուշակել էր)

----------

mzet (24.02.2018)

----------


## VisTolog

Վերջին 20 տարում՝ չէ, համենայնդեպս իմ պահով։

----------


## GriFFin

Ես, անկեղծ ասած, գրեթե ոչ մեկին չեմ վստահում։ 
Ես չեմ վստահում վաճառողներին, ում միակ բանը, որ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ վաճառելն ա, կապ չունի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Չեմ վստահում ուսուցիչներին, ովքեր պատասխանատու են մեր մեծացող ապագայի համար, չեմ վստահում կրթության հետ կապված ոչ մեկին։ Չեմ վստահում բանկի աշխատողներին, իրավաբաններին։ Իրանց մեջ նենց մարդիկ կան, որ ժպտում են, սառը դող եմ ունենանում։ Չեմ վստահում ոստիկաներին ու ՊՆ-ի հետ կապված ոչ մեկին։ Արդյունքում ստացվում ա, որ ես պաշտպանվում եմ էն մարդկանցից, ովքեր պետք ա պաշտպանեն ինձ։ Ու էլի լիքը-լիքը մասնագետներին, ում հետ ես կամա թե ակամա առնչվում եմ ամեն օր, չեմ վստահում։ 

Քանի որ թեման դրա մասին չի, անցնեմ բուն թեմային։ 
Ես որպես պացիենտ չեմ վստահում ոչ մի բժիշկի ում աշխատանքին ծանոթանում եմ առաջին անգամ։ Առաջինը չեմ վստահում իրա *գիտելիքներին*։ Ի տարբերություն մեր ժողովդի 90%-ի, չեմ շտապում ասել` էս ով էր էս դեբիլը, որտև գիտեմ թե ինչ ա պետք, որպես մասնագետ գիտելիք ունենալու համար։ Էդ բժիշկը կարա շատ խելացի լինի, բայց, եթե ինքը իրա վրա թեկուզ 1 օր չաշխատի, ինքը սկսում ա տուժել։ Ամենապրիմիտիվը, էդ կարդալն ա, նորություններին ծանոթանալն ա։ Էդ անում են, տարբեր ձևերով՝ լիքը ՎՃԱՐՈՎԻ և որոշ անվճար նյուրթեր, գրքեր կարդալով և վերապատրաստվելով։ Վերապատրաստումները, անկախ նրանից մեր մոտ են թե արտերկրում, դա վճարովի ա։ Պարզապես թվերն են փոխվում։ Ու ոչ մի միջին վիճակագրական բժիշկ ֆինանսապես դա իրան թույլ տալ չի կարա։ Հայաստանում հլա կարա, բայց արտերկիր գնալու մասին՝ բացառվում ա։ Մի քանի տարին 1 անգամ՝ Վրաստան կամ Թուրքիա, որը շատ քիչ ա։ Մյուսը, էդ, ինչ խոսք, կամքի հարց ա, որտև կոնկրետ ես, ժամը 20։00 հասնում եմ տուն, երթուղայինում 1 ժամ ֆիզկիապես տանջվելուց հետո ու միակ բանը, որ ուզում եմ էդ քնելն ա։ Բյաց ես մեռնելով ու 100 լիտր կոֆե խմելով, նստում կարդում եմ էն ինչ էդ պահին ինձ պետք ա։ Պլուս, կան դեպքեր, որ անելով մինիմալ ստանում ես մաքսիմալ։ Իմաստ չկա ավելի շատ ինքնդ քո վրա աշխատելու, օրինակ տեղամասային բժիշկներին։ Իրանք, մեծ մասը բան չեն անում ու ստանում են աշխատավարձ ու ամբողջ բեռը ընկում ա հիվանդանոցների վրա։ Ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ ա։ Մյուսը, պրիմիտիվ, որ ինքը իրոք դեբիլ ա։ Ատված գիտի (ծանոթություն, հարուստ պապա, փող-կաշառք-մաշառք ու լիքը վատ բաներ) ոնց ա հասել էն պաշտոնին, որ ինքը ունի։ Մանկականում էս էդքան էլ շատ չի հանդիպում, բայց դե կա ու կա։ Մյուսը, ես չեմ վստահում էդ մարդու *փորձին*։ Ես, մինչև կլինիկա մտնելը, համարում էի, որ փորձի էկվիվալենտը դա տարիքն ա։ Բայց էդ, բնավ կապ չունի։ Երիտասարդ, բայց քաղաքի Շվեյցարիայի կողմից հովանավորվող հիվանդանուցում աշխատողը ավելի շատ փորձ ունի, քանի պոլիկլինիկայի բժիշկը։ Ռայոնի բժիշկը մինիմալ ռեսուրսներով ու սուղ պայմաններով աշխատելով, կարա լիքը հարցերում ավելի շատ փորձ ունենա, քան քաղաքի բժիշկը։ Մյուսը, չգիտեմ այլ ոլորտներում ոնց ա, բայց մեր ոլորտում, երիտասարդներին չեն սիրում։ Չեն ուզում սովորացնել, չեն ուզում առաջ տանել։ Ու էդ շատ դժվար ա։ Եթե մարդ ծանոթ չունի,կամ բախտը չի բերել ու ինքը օրդինատուրան լավ տեղ չի անցնում՝ ինքը ավարտելուց հետո, նոր-նոր սկսում առաջ գնալ։ Բակալավրի ու մագիստրատուրայի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում։ Չհաշված մեր երկրի պայմանները, որոնք շատ են ձեռք ու ոտք կապում։ Էս փորձի հետ կապված մի բան էլ ասեմ։ Կան հազվադեպ հանդիպող հիվանդություններ, որոնք մեր պոպուլացիայում բուժելը բարդ ա։ Ասենք, ֆրանսիացի հիվանդին ասել, գնա Գերմանիա, էնտեղ ավելի փորձառու մասնագետ կա, ավելի հեշտ ա, իսկ հային ու՞ր ուղարկես։ Օֆ աման։ Մյուսը, ես չեմ վստահում իմ օրգանիզմին, որտև մեկին տիկ-տակը ցավազրկում ա, իսկ ինձ Իբուպրոֆենը չի օգնում։ Բայց էս բարդ թեմա ա, չեմ ուզում խորանալ։
Էս պահին էսքանը, որ էլի բան հիշեմ՝ կավելացնեմ։

Մյուսը, որ թեմային չի վերաբերում, բայց ուզում եմ գրել։
Ես իմ հիվանդների ոչ մի ծնողին չեմ վստահում։ Ինձ ժամանակ ա պետք, որ ես վտսահ լինեմ էդ ծնողի մեջ։ Ես միշտ մտածում էի, որ ծնողից շատ երեխու համար ոչ մեկ չի մտածում, բայց պարզվում ա, որ չէ։ Ծնողներ կան, որ կարան նենց ցածր իտելեկտ ունենան, որ չհասկանան թե ոնց են վնասում, անգամ դանդաղ սպանում իրանց երեխեքին։ Վիրուսի ժամանակ հակաբակտերիալ տվող ծնողները դա մի այլ տիպի սարսափ են։ Իրանք դեռ չեն տեսնի թե ինչ են անում իրանց երեխեքին, մի քանի տարի անց կերևա։ Բայց կան ծնողներ, որ չեն տալիս, որտև չեն հասկանում կարևորույունը։ Մի հատ մամա ունեինք, երեխուն Կոլխիցինը չէր տալիս, որտև իրա սկեսուրը ծեծում էր և իրան, և երեխուն ու չէր թողում դեղը տալ։ Իմ հիվանդի մաման Իմուրանը չէր տալիս, որտև իրա երեխեն իրան ջղայնացնում էր։ Մոռացա ասեմ, էդ նշածս դեղերը կյանքի ցուցումով են, եթե չտան՝ մի քանի տարուց կմահանան էդ երեխեքը։ Ասթմայով հիվանդ տղաներին դեղերը չեն տալիս, որ իրանք բանակ չգնան։ Սարսափելի ա։ 1 ամիս բրոնխիոլիտով տառապած կրծքի հասակի երեխեքի պապաներից 1 բան ա պահանջվում՝ չծխել, բայց իրանք էդ չեն անում։ Վաբշե, թոքաբանական խնդիրներով երեխեքի(անկախ տարիքից) ծնողներին միակ բանը, որ խնդրում ենք էդ չծխելն ա, բայց իրանք շարունակում են։ Ո՞նց ա կարելի։ Իմ աշխատանքը, էդ երեխեքի ու իրանց մամաների տառապանքը տան տղամարդիկ՝ պապա, պապի, հոպարախառը մարդիկ քանդակում են։ Կամաց-կամաց սպանում են երեխեքին։ Ասում ես՝ խորխաբեր մի տուր, կարագ ու յոդ մի քսի, սոդա ու կաթ մի խմացրա, բայց մեկ ա անում են։ Իսկ կան ծնողներ, որ լիքը հարց են տալիս ու շատ հոգատար են, այ իրանց ես վստահում եմ։ Որտև ես ամեն օր չեմ զլանում ու բացատրում եմ ու գիտեմ, որ էդ մարդը ինչքան կարում ա հասկանում ու անում ա իմ ասածները, վստահում ա ինձ։ 
Մի հատ էլ դեպք պատմեմ։ Ընդունարանում էի։ Տղա երեխու հետ, մոտ 3-4 տարեկան, ծնողներ եկան։ Բա մեզ ասել են, որ կոկորդում ստրեպտոկոկ կա, պետք ա ստուգել։ Նայում ենք երեխուն, ակնհայտ վիրուս ա ու կոկորդում փառ/ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած՝ թարախ/ չկա։ Դե, որ տենց պնդում էին, բնական ա՝ չես մերժում։ Կոկորդից քսուքը հանձնեցին։ Բնականաբար բացասական էր, այսինքն հ/բ ստանալու կարիք չկար։ Երեխեն լավ, ակտիվ, ուրախ ճուտ։ Կարմիր դրոշակները բացատրեցինք, ջերմիջեցնողները գրեցինք, մնացած խորհուրդները տվեցինք։ Ստանդարտ դեպք։ Հետո մի պահ դուրս եկա սենյակից, մեկ էլ էդ մաման վազելով եկավ ու շատ հուզված, դողացնելով ու կամաց ձայնով ասում ա՝ հիմա սրանից ավել բան չեք անելու՞։ Ասեցի՝ չէ։ Ասում ա՝ դուք չեք հասկանում, երբ երեխեն ջերմում ա ինքը տալիս մեզ սպանում ա, երեխուն ու ինձ ծեծում ա։ Չեք պատկերացնում ինչ կատաչվեց հետս։ Ուզում էի ինչ որ բան ասել, մեկ էլ էդ կնոջ ամուսինը եկավ ու սենց՝ աղջի, արի, գնացինք։ Նայեց ինձ էդ պապան, գլխով արեց ու գնաց։ Սարսափելի էր։ Ու ես նենց վախեցա իրանց համար։

Եվ վերջում։ Ես վստահում եմ մենակ էն մասնագետներին, հատկապես բժիշկներին, ովքեր անկեղծ են հետս։ Որ ասում են՝ ծանր ա վիճակը, լավը չեն անալիզները, լավ չեմ հասնակում ինչ ա, նման բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, փորձ չունեմ, գնա ուրիշի մոտ, ես քեզ օգնել չեմ կարա։ Ավելի լավ ա ես ավելորդ գումար ծախսեմ, ավել ժամանակ ծախսեմ ու գնամ էդ իրավիճակի համար ավելի լավի մոտ, քան էսպես փող գռփեն ու գռփեն, անիմաստ հույսեր տան ու չբուժեն։
Էսքանը․․․

----------

Arpine (13.03.2018), boooooooom (28.02.2018), Cassiopeia (01.03.2018), matlev (28.02.2018), Rammstein (28.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2018), Աթեիստ (28.02.2018), Արէա (01.03.2018), Գաղթական (28.02.2018), Ձայնալար (02.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (03.03.2018), Ուլուանա (28.02.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Հարց բժիշկներին, իսկ դու ինքներդ ձեզ վստահո՞ւմ եք, որպես մասնագետի։

----------

Gayl (05.03.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Երեկ մի 2 ժամ ծննդատանն եմ գտնվել: Էնպես ստացվեց, որ բժշկի սենյակում հայտնվեցի: 
Արա, բայց էդքան փսլնքոտ կարելիա լինել? Մոտս էն տպավորությունն էր, որ մի երկու կոպեկ էլ ավելացնեի կգար մեքենայիս դուռը կբացեր, որ նստեի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավն ա 
> 
> «Մեզի փոխարեն լաբորատորիային թեյի գույն եմ տվել և ստացել մեզի պատասխան»


Սա ավելի լավն ա... եթե տենց տրագիկ չլիներ՝ կնոջը պլանային վիրահատությունից հետո աղաջրի փոխարեն ֆորմալին են ներարկել

Բժիշկներից ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է բացատրել, թե սենց բան ընդհանրապես ո՞նց կարող է պատահել... մարդ սկսում է ակամա հավատալ վիրահատության ժամանակ մարմնի մեջ թողած անեկդոտային գլխարկի մասին։

----------

